# 

## pdurys

Witam wszystkich zainteresowanych wadami tego systemu.
Poniewaz glowny watek  wymiany doswiadczen miedzy uzytkownikami jest coraz trudniejszy do czytania, prosze tutaj zamieszczac watpliwosci co do sposobu dzialania, jakosci wykonania, wad technicznych, wad projektowych, uwag co do ceny i alternatywnych zrodel ciepla.
Prosze nie traktowac tego watku jako zamiennika, ale jako probe uporzadkowania informacji.

Ze swojej strony pragne zapewnic, ze tak dlugo jak bede sklonny dzielic sie moimi doswiadczeniami z uzytkowania systemu Legalett w w/w watku bede aktywnie polemizowal i dyskutowal ze wszystkimi zamieszczajacymi posty tutaj.

Dlatego tez, prosze Was tomek131, perm i inni o wpisanie tutaj ponownie albo linkow do postow z glownego watku albo jeszcze lepiej do ponownego zamieszczenia waszych krytycznych uwag na temat styropianu, wspolpracy z Pompami Ciepla, szumow, ceny itd.

----------


## tomek131

Sluszna inicjatywa

----------


## pawgar

To ja też się dopisuję.
Jak na razie mam jedynie wylaną płytę fundamentową. Nie mam jeszcze założonych central grzewczych. Mimo całej sympatii jaką mam do tego systemy ma on i wady.

Poniżej opiszę moje subiektywne odczucie dotyczące tego systemu. ALE NAJBARDZIEJ OBIEKTYWNIE W MOJEJ SUBIEKTYWNOŚCI JAK POTRAFIĘ.

-Największą wadą jest dla mnie mimo wszytko cena. Dosyć wysoka cena jak za kawał płyty betonowej z zatopionymi rurkami.

-Duża bezwładność systemu. Jest to i wada i zaleta (czy bardziej cecha) ale jako że mam pisać o wadach przedstawię to z negatywnego punktu.
Płyta akumulacyjna bardzo wolno się nagrzewa. Czyli po włączeniu sezonu grzewczego, włączamy ogrzewanie a płyta nagrzewa się przez kilka dni!
Tak, dopiero po kilku dniach (od 5 do 7dni) jest nagrzana.
Problem ten dotyczy ogrzewania codzinnego. Tzn. nie można wychodząc do pracy przykręcić ogrzewania i obniżyć temperaturę a po przyjściu po pracy do domu włączyć ogrzewanie. Tak samo sprawa się ma nocą. 
Gdy jesteśmy zimnolubni lubimy spać w zimnej sypialni i chcemy obniżać temperaturę do spania. Ni da się panie. Można co prawda otwierać na noc okno, ale
nie po to docieplamy dom i stosujemy ogrzewanie aby wywiewało to wszyto do atmosfery.
Problem ten dotyczy też okresów przejściowych jesień i wiosna, gdzie amplitudy temperatur dzień/ noc są znaczne, tzn. w dzień ciepło w nocy zimno. Czyli tradycyjnym piecem grzali byśmy tylko w nocy a tu płyta grzeje, czy raczej utrzymuje stałą temperaturę przez całą dobę.
Problem ten bierze się właśnie z akumualcyjności płyty. Płyta to w zasadzie duży bufor ciepła. Grzejemy przez dwie godziny na dobę a ona przez cały dzień oddaje to ciepełko.
Stąd tak jak napisałem nie można nagle wyłączyć ogrzewania. Po wyłączeniu ogrzewania płyta będzie bardzo wolno stygła, jeszcze przez parę dni.
Czyli  z uwagi na tą wadę akumulacyjności, zaleca się jakąś protezę w okresie przejściowym (wiosna i jesień) w postaci osobnego źródła ciepła np: kominek.

-Wadą systemu jest konieczność dokładnego zaplanowania i rozmieszczenia sanitariatów, rur do kominka i wszystkich innych wyprowadzeń jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy. W moim przypadku było to tak, że w czasie gdy w miejscu gdzie rosła trawa miał stanąć dom Legalet mnie się pyta a jaką wannę, WC, czy brodzik będę stosował.
Hola panowie, ja jeszcze nie wiem czy chcę brodzik czy wannę a wy się pytacie jakiego producenta to będzie i w którym będzie to miejscu.
Zaraz, chwila o co chodzi dlaczego tak szybko. Ja nie mam kafelków, podłóg i innych elemetów wybranych - ba nie amm nawet koncepcji domu doprecyzowanej (tam przecież jeszcze trawa rośnie) a tu pytają mnie o takie szczegóły. A to wszytko dlatego, że w płycie są umieszczone wszystkie instalacje wodne i sanitarne. Więć PRZED WYLANIEM PŁYTY TRZEBA WIEDZIEĆ GDZIE CO MA STANĄĆ I JAKIEGO PRODUCENTA.
MAŁO TEGO TRZEBA DOKŁADNIE PODAĆ ILE CM OD JEDNEJ ŚCIANY I ILE CM OD DRUGIEJ SCIANY CO MA GDZIE STANĄĆ:
WC - ja zdecydowałem się na podtynkowy, ale producentów jest wielu i stelażę w różnych miejscach mają odprowadzenie na kanalizację. W czasie planowania stwierdziłęm, że będę miał stelaż Koła i takie ustaliłem podjeście kanalizacji, na etapie wykończania zostałem przekonany aby wybrać Geberita. W rezultacie dało się ale stelaż będzie o kilka cm wychodził na łazienkę. Gdybym zdecydował się odwrotnie, trzeba by było wciskać się w ścianę zewnętrzną.
Co do innych wyprowadzeń to opisywałem je tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...30#post4393530

Wadą jest brak możliwości przeniesienia sanitariatów w inne miejsca już po wylaniu płyty czy dodanie jakiegoś elementu gdy płyta jest gotowa. Gdy się raz ustali miejsca sanitariatów to umarł w butach. Nie ma przenoszeń w lewo w prawo o 20 cm albo na inną ścianę. Kucie jest niewskazane, bo pod spodem rurki z powietrzem i można je uszkodzić. Tak samo z innymi instalacjami, gdzy po wylaniu płyty dojdziemy do wniosku, że przydałby sie jeszcze odkurzacz centralny to jest pozamiatane. Musimy przewidzieć i zaplanować wszystko wcześniej.

Kierownicy budowy, boją się legaletu. Nie znają takiego rozwiązania. Ja miałem prostą sprawę, gdy po konsultacji z L mój wykonawca postawił ściany o 3 cm bardziej na zewnątrz względem projektu osadzenia ścian dostarczonego przez L. z uwag na inny sposób docieplania domu. Więcej ocieplenia mam po prostu od środka niż od zewnątrz. Kier bud robił problemy. Nie wiem czy słusznie czy nie bo się na tym nie zam i nie zamierzam wnikać, ale sprawa ciągnęła się 2 miesiące. Straciłem czas, nerwy, benzynę. Nadszarpnąłem też zdrowie psychiczne projektanta, dyrektora technicznego L. wydzwaniając (ja czy kierbud) czy pisząc do nich wielokrotnie. 

-Marnowanie urlopu. Fundament jest robiony przez kilka dni ale, że jest to bardzo istotny element w domu, dlatego trzeba wziąć (czyt. stracić kilka dni urlopu) aby wszystkiego dopatrzeć. Niby drobnostka było kilka problemów do rozwiązania w trakcie budowy (opisałem to w moim dzienniku) a teraz przynajmniej wiem, co jak i gdzie mam zrobione i jak jest zagęszczona pospółka pod domem i jak idą instalacje. Nie wyobrażam sobie też sytuacji w której wpuszczam koparkę na pustą działkę i mówię, bawcie się, kopcie sobie a ja idę do pracy, proszę mi wykopać tu dziurę 10x10 metrów  :smile: 

Więcej grzechów nie pamietam. Ja coś mi się przypomni to dopiszę.

----------


## pawgar

Dużym negatywnym zaskoczeniem jest też PIERWSZY rachunek za ogrzewanie. 
Pierwszy rozruch to w zasadzie bardziej osuszanie płyty niż grzanie. Przez pierwsze dni ogrzewanie ma chodzić non stop przy otwartych klapach.
A ogrzewanie non stop przez 24 godziny przez 5 do 7 dni to nie to samo co grzanie w drugiej taryfie przez 2 godź na dobę.
Ta drastyczna różnica sprawia, że pierwsze uruchomienie L. kosztuje nas dużo pieniędzy. Nie każdy jest tego świadomy a i monter, który ma mi podłączać centralę grzewczą i uruchamiać płytę, zapytany wprost czy to prawda, jakoś krążył dookoła tematu i na okrętkę coś tłumaczył. 
W moim przypadku mam 2 centrale elektryczne po 4KW. Przy pierwszym rozruchu mają one grzać przez 24/h czyli pierwszy rozruch może kosztować ok. 600-800zł!!!
Rozruch w sensie pierwszy tydzień grzania a nie w sensie pierwszy sezon grzania. Przyznam że to ciężkie do przełknięcia.

Wadą L jest też konieczność założenia większego przyłącza elektrycznego i doprowadzenie do domu grubszego (czyt. droższego) kabla elektrycznego, w przypadku ogrzewania prądem. W moim przypadku zamiast typowego przyłącza do budownictwa jednorodzinnego 11KW (za ok 1700zł za to przyłącze), trzeba założyć *24KW* (za ok 4000zł za to przyłącze).

----------


## pawgar

Łazienka w domach na L jest niedogrzana. Po prostu jest zbyt mała powierzchnia grzewcza podłogi w stosunku do kubatury łazienki. Trzeba o tym pamiętać i zawczasu zaplanować, np dodatkową elektryczną suszarkę (czyt. doddatkowe gniazdko i przewód elektryczny w ścianie). 

Dodatkowo jak przeczytałem gdzieś u jednego użytkownika, z uwagi na to, że nie ma kaloryferów, problemem jest konieczność wysuszenia czegoś na szybko. 
Przykładowo dziecko przemoczy buty, czy chcemy wieczorem przeprać skarpetki i wysuszyć do rana. A tu się nie da  :smile:  
Dlatego taki kaloryfer, grzejnik czy inne ustrojstwo w łazience jest tym bardziej potrzebne i oblegane niekoniecznie przez ręczniki.

----------


## MCB

Wady i rzeczy o których trzeba pamiętać:

Suszenie: rzeczywiście przyzwyczaiłem się do suszenia na grzejnikach. Ciekaw jestem jak będzie schło ubranie rzucone na podłogę  :smile:  Jak będą schły buty w wiatrołapie?

Łazienka: trzeba zapewnić dodatkowe źródło ciepła. Ta informacja jest podana wyraźnie w ofercie L. Małe łazienki podłogówką każdego typu można ogrzać tylko wtedy, gdy system jest w stanie dać odpowiednią moc na m2 i grzejemy do temperatury wyższych niż zalecane. U mnie dałem matę elektryczną, która może będzie stosowana w okresie przejściowym. Jest też przewidziana na wszelki wypadek "drabinka" elektryczna. 
Do dogrzania łazienki mam zamiar wykorzystać dmuchawę. Teraz w "starym" domu tak mam. Tzn. nie dogrzewam łazienki, gdyż przebywam w niej krótko i nie warto płacić za 24h ogrzewanie. Przed kąpielą załączam dmuchawę i od razu jest ciepełko. Podobnie będzie w nowym domu z L.

Pierwsze uruchomienie - koszty: konieczność wysuszenia dotyczy chyba każdego domu. Wszyscy moi koledzy, budujący w różnych technologiach pierwszy okres określili jako "kosztowny". U siebie nie grzałem 24h/dobę. Płytę odpalałem tylko w II taryfie z odpowiednim wyprzedzeniem. Dzięki temu jest taniej, za to dłużej. Trzeba o tym pamiętać i zadziałać odpowiednio wcześnie.

Pierwsze uruchomienie w sezonie - bezwładność: znaczna w tym systemie. O wiele większa niż w "typowej" podłogówce. O tym trzeba pamiętać.  Patrz wyżej.

Obniżanie krótkookresowe okresowe temperatur - nierealne.

Reakcja na dopływ ciepła z zewnątrz (słoneczko) - wg inf. znalezionych w internecie L. nie wpłynie na przegrzanie dzięki mechanizmom samoregulacji. Oczywiście przegrzanie może wystąpić, ale tylko za sprawą źródła zewnętrznego (słońce). Zweryfikuję te dane wkrótce. Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia negatywne w tym zakresie to proszę o podanie.

Strefy grzewcze - można utworzyć do 4 stref grzewczych na agregat sterowanych niezależnymi termostatami. Jednakże różnica temperatur pomiędzy strefami nie może (nie będzie) zbyt duża ze względu na mieszanie powietrza ze wszystkich stref w skrzynce agregatu. Wyłączane są tylko poszczególne grzałki. Powietrze krąży we wszystkich obwodach cały czas. To wiem ze słyszenia. Wkrótce przetestuję na strefie ogrodu zimowego. 

MCB

----------


## tomek131

Dodam od siebie
-brak możliwości ekonomiczniej współpracy z pompą ciepła
-szum agregatów

----------


## pawgar

> Dodam od siebie
> -brak możliwości ekonomiczniej współpracy z pompą ciepła


Proszę o sprecyzowanie odpowiedzi.
Na stronach L jest zapis o żródłach zasilania:



> Zasilanie w nią może być z      kotłów niskotemperaturowych (...). Agregaty wodne mogą być zasilane z innych      źródeł, takich jak (...) czy poprzez      zastosowanie *pompy cieplnej*.


Czy pytałeś w firmie Legalett czy jest jakiś dom stojący od kilku lat  podłączony do pompy ciepła gdzie można pojechać i zobaczyć i zapytać jak to się sprawuje?
Jeżeli nie ma i się nie stosuje z jakiś ograniczeń to proszę tu w tym wątku zamieścić taką informację oraz poprosić aby dopisali to na ich stronach.




> -szum agregatów


Też to sprecyzuj. W agregatach jest wiatrak, wiec co ma nie szumieć, szumi. Ale jak głośno to szumi czy jest to porównywalne z szumem lodówki czy pracującej krajzegi.
Jaki to jest poziom szumu opisz Tomku.

----------


## MCB

Co do PC to tomek131 ma rację. 
Wg L: Temperatura na wejściu..................... 45°-75°C
To nie jest ekonomiczny zakres pracy dla PC.
Ale oczywiście da się.

Co do szumów to się jeszcze nie wypowiem, gdyż nie zamknąłem agregatów docelowymi pokrywami.
Wypowiedzieć się w tej sprawie powinni posiadacze L. Tomek do nich nie należy.

----------


## tomek131

Że się da to na pewno się da.Wszystko się da.Ale to co pisze Legalett to glupoty.Pompa ciepła nie będzie ani dobrze anio tym bardziej ekonomicznie współpracować z Legalett bo zwyczajnie zakres temperatur pracy legalett jest zbyt wysoki i tyle.Sprężarka będzie działać wkoło , zwiększy się jeszcze bezwladność i spadnie  b.mocno COP
Co do szumu - tyle jest tutaj opisów szumu ,prób kombinacji z uszczelnieniami agregatu (zupełnie tego nie pojmuje ,przy tej cenie absurdem jest kombinowanie na własną rękę przy tym przez użytkowników -wyciananie,silikonowanie ,klejenie  i tym podobne cuda),że chyba należy uznać to za wadę.Sam niem mam Legalett więc go nie słyszę, a w domu modelowym palą kominkiem hahaha.

----------


## tomek131

Poza tym jakże to się stało ,że zapomniałem o jednej z poważniejszych wad na tą chwilę a mianowicie słabym styro pod pytą tak więc dodaję listę wad raz jeszcze
-głośna praca agregatów ,próby izolacji szumu przez samych użytkowników
-brak możliwośći ekonomicznej i rozsądnej współpracy z pompą ciepła
-słabe styro pod plytą ,w ocenie wielu osób nie gwarantujące odpowiedniego poziomu bezpieczenstwa w przyszłości 
-powinna być cena jeszcze ,ale jak ktoś chce tyle zaplacić to nie wiem czy jest sens wpisywać to jako wad
-mało popularne rozwiązanie ,nie wiadomo co będzie za 40lat ,jak zachowa się system, wlaśnie wtedy, kiedy najbardziej będzie zależalo nam na ekonomice i bezobsługowości tego rozwiązania.
-co z serwisem i dostępnością części za 30-40lat.Sam wtedy sobie zbuduje agregat jeśli zajdzie konieczność wymiany a firmy już np nie będzie.

----------


## MCB

> Co do szumu - tyle jest tutaj opisów szumu ,prób kombinacji z uszczelnieniami agregatu (zupełnie tego nie pojmuje ,przy tej cenie absurdem jest kombinowanie na własną rękę przy tym przez użytkowników -wyciananie,silikonowanie ,klejenie  i tym podobne cuda),że chyba należy uznać to za wadę..


Widać, że nigdy Legalettu nie widziałeś. Agregat jest zamykany dwiema klapami. Klapa zewnętrzna standardowo ma na obwodzie wklejone uszczelki, które w większości przypadków wystarczą. W przypadku uszkodzenia uszczelek zamiast wchodzić w koszty i zamawiać nowy komplet L. proponuje rozwiązanie alternatywne poprzez zasilikonowanie szczeliny pomiędzy klapą a skrzynką agregatu. I nic tu do kosztów systemu. Silikon to dobre i nowoczesne rozwiązanie uszczelnień stosowane zarówno w tanich jak i kosmicznie drogich produktach.
Ze względu na to, że na płycie można położyć różnego rodzaju posadzki zamknięcie pokryw jest sprawą indywidualną. Inaczej będzie u mnie tam gdzie jest gres, inaczej tam gdzie panele drewniane. Jeżeli poziom posadzki jest znacznie wyżej górnej krawędzi skrzynki agregatu można pokusić się o dodatkowe izolacje akustyczne.  
Istotny jest efekt końcowy: równa podłoga i brak szumów co jest do osiągnięcia. Na wszelki wypadek jednak agregaty należy w miarę możliwości umieszczać w pomieszczeniach technicznych. Także ze względu na estetykę wykończenia posadzki. U mnie są w sieni, korytarzu garażowym i  garderobie. 

To samo dotyczy przepustów kablowych. Standardowo wyprowadzane są krótkie przepusty a instalację inwestor prowadzi po ścianach. Ja poprosiłem o peszle w płycie na kable zasilające i sterujące pomiędzy agregatami a rozdzielnią elektryczną. Okablowanie wykonuje inwestor we własnym zakresie na odpowiednim etapie budowy. I nic nie kombinuje tylko uszczelnia wyprowadzenia zgodnie z zasadami sztuki budowlanej.

----------


## Browar

> Poza tym jakże to się stało ,że zapomniałem o jednej z poważniejszych wad na tą chwilę a mianowicie słabym styro pod pytą tak więc dodaję listę wad raz jeszcze
> -głośna praca agregatów ,próby izolacji szumu przez samych użytkowników
> .


Szum jest słabo słyszalny i niedokuczliwy, a próby izolacji przez użytkowników świadczą tylko o ich pomysłowości - bo wszystko można w życiu ulepszać  :wink:  I dlatego u mnie nie słychać juz  nic a nic.




> -słabe styro pod plytą ,w ocenie wielu osób nie gwarantujące odpowiedniego poziomu bezpieczenstwa w przyszłości 
> .


Jednak zostało to dopuszczone przez odpowiednie instytucje więc o co chodzi? To że technika idzie do przodu to wiadomo - dziś możesz sobie zrobić już L ze styrodurem a za rok może z innym styrocudem...




> -mało popularne rozwiązanie ,nie wiadomo co będzie za 40lat ,jak zachowa się system, wlaśnie wtedy, kiedy najbardziej będzie zależalo nam na ekonomice i bezobsługowości tego rozwiązania.
> -co z serwisem i dostępnością części za 30-40lat.Sam wtedy sobie zbuduje agregat jeśli zajdzie konieczność wymiany a firmy już np nie będzie.


A wiesz co z tobą będzie za 40 lat? Może wpadniesz pod samochód, albo zachorujesz i .... czego oczywiście Ci nie życzę ale śmieszy mnie to jak ktoś się martwi czy za 40 lat będzie to system ekonomiczny... Pewnie nie bo technika będzie taka, że na legalett ludzie będą patrzeć jak ty dzisiaj na przejeżdzającą wołgę albo syrenkę !

A taki agregat zrobi Ci każda "złota rączka", która potrafi pospawać, zna się trochę na hydraulice i elektryce - nie ma tam nic skomplikowanego i  gdyby nie patent chroniący te agregaty byłoby dzisiaj co najmniej kilka firm produkujących "zamienniki" . Poza tym nie ma co się zepsuc.


Browar

----------


## pawgar

> Poza tym jakże to się stało ,że zapomniałem o jednej z poważniejszych wad


Cieszę się Tomku i dziekuję, że mimo dużych zastrzeżeń jakie masz do L w bardzo zwięzły sposób napisałeś jakie widzisz jego wady.

----------


## chrio

witam
Czy ocieplenie wokoło fundamentu (styropian ) może mieć przerwy 1 cm między płytami (niektóre są wypełnione, inne nie). Czy zabezpieczenie fundamentu przed wilgocią - to zwykła czarna folia budowlana , czy kubełkowa? Czy to może być przyczyną zawilgocenia ścian zwłaszcza w rogach budynku?

----------


## coulignon

> Reakcja na dopływ ciepła z zewnątrz (słoneczko) - wg inf. znalezionych w internecie L. nie wpłynie na przegrzanie dzięki mechanizmom samoregulacji. Oczywiście przegrzanie może wystąpić, ale tylko za sprawą źródła zewnętrznego (słońce). Zweryfikuję te dane wkrótce. Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia negatywne w tym zakresie to proszę o podanie.
> MCB


Jak wygląda sprawa samoregulacji w przypadku odpalenie zwykłego kominka? Przegrzewa się salon?

----------


## MCB

A i owszem!
Jednak jako że temperatura płyty jest niższa niż w salonie to nie oddaje ciepła a raczej je odbiera. <- założenie teoretyczne, nie zweryfikowałem tego w praktyce.

----------


## pawgar

> witam
> Czy to może być przyczyną zawilgocenia ścian zwłaszcza w rogach budynku?


chrio - bardzo martwią mnie twoje wpisy. W zasadzie z każdego bije kolejny problem. 
Zawilgocenie ścian to złożony problem. Może to być sprawa izolacji ale i wentylacji czy niedokładnego ocieplenia.
W przypadku opaski ze styropianu 1 cm między płytami to myślę, że nie jest problem ale jak w każdym elemencie wykonawca dał ci a to 1 cm niedociągnięcia, szczelin lu rozbieżności to suma sumarum może z tego złożyć się niezły klops. 

Obym był złym prorokiem i nie życzę ci tego, ale proszę, rozejrzyj się za jakimś specem, rzeczoznawcą lub inną osobą której ufasz, zapłać jej i zdobędziesz wiedzę co masz a co powinno być zrobione inaczej.
 Zastanów się też nad zmianą kierownika budowy a jeżeli tego nie chcesz to powołaj nową osobę w postaci inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego. Możesz też założyć nowy wątek, ze zdjęciami i przykładami pracy "fachowców" z prefbudu. Jeżeli dokonali fuszerek i się od tego migają, to taka firma powinna zostać wyeliminowana z rynku. 
A wierz mi internet jest potęgą a strony muratora działają cuda. Gdy napiszesz o swoich negatywnych poczynaniach z tą firmą wiele osób zrezygnuje z ich usług. 


Napisz na jakim jesteś etapie z budową?

Pozdrawiam trzymaj się.

----------


## chrio

Pawgar
witam
Mam zrobione fundamenty , ściany preffa,  dach, ocieplenie ścian, rozprowadzone kable elektryczne z tablicą rozdzielczą oraz sufity podwieszane na całości. Częściowo położone gładzie na ścianach. Częściowo bo trzeba było przerwać pracę ( sufity są nie w poziomie i się uginają). Mam okna , drzwi wejściowe i garażowe. Właściwie wszystkie wykonane prace oprócz elektrycznych , okien i drzwi są wykonane delikatnie mówiąc niedokładnie. Wszystkie prace zostały opłacone. Wpis do dziennika przez kierownika budowy dał  podstawę do zapłacenia za wykonaną usługę. Napisałam do Pref Bud o przesłanie protokółu odbioru oraz zamontowanie agregatów grzewczych , mija miesiąc i brak jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzi. Firma od sufitów wyraziła chęć naprawy jednak mijają 2 tygodnie nic  się nie dzieje. Budowa znajduję się 50 km od miejsca w którym mieszkam. Pracując trudno być codziennie na budowie. Ja nie muszę się znać na budowaniu. Są firmy wykonawcze , jest kierownik - to nie odpowiadają za buble? 
W poniedziałek, najdalej we wtorek pofatyguję się do Powiatowego Inspektora Nadzoru. Muszę wydrukować zdjęcia ukazujące wszystkie buble. Zobaczę co na to powiedzą.
pozdrawiam 
UM
łatwo mnie kiwać , jestem kobietą w sile wieku a może troszeczkę po za - dla której słowo jest droższe od pieniędzy.

----------


## tomek131

Sorry ,ale jesteś typowym celem praefa i legalett.Wklej zdjęcia bubli zrobionych przez Pref-bud.To wielkie forum i miliony ludzi je czyta.Na twoim miejscu wpisałbym ich na czarną listę firm wykonawczych na tym forum oraz założył osobny wątek na tym forum ,aby google go prosto wyszukiwało.Osobiście uważam iż należy w każdy możliwy sposób piętnować takie zachowania.Człowiek w dobrej wierze przeznacza oszczędności życia ,dodatkowo płacąc krocie w przypadku legalett i praefa a dostaje ,jak piszesz bubla ,a podstawową zaletą ma być szybkość oraz jakość nie osiągalna w tradycyjnym budownictwie!Marketing dla naiwniaków.Powinnaś również napisać do praefy i legalett

----------


## pawgar

> Na twoim miejscu wpisałbym ich na czarną listę firm wykonawczych na tym forum oraz założył osobny wątek na tym forum ,aby google go prosto wyszukiwało.Osobiście uważam iż należy w każdy możliwy sposób piętnować takie zachowania.


 Rzadko zgadzam się z Tomkiem, żeby nie powiedzieć nigdy -  ale tutaj ma rację. Zadzwoń najpierw do Prefbudu i porozmawiaj z nimi uprzejmie informując, że mają poprawić fuszerkę, w przeciwnym razie poinformuj, że dysponujesz potężnym medium jakim jest Internet i Forum Muratora i zamieścisz informację o nich w wielu miejscach na różnych forach budowlanych. W rezultacie stracą mnóstwo klientów, opinię i zaufanie.
Proponuję wątek: Pref-bud ostrzegam przed tym wykonawcą lub coś w tym stylu.

Mam też prośbę abyśmy zostawili ten wątek tylko na tematy związane z wadami dotyczącymi użytkowania Legaletu.

----------


## william.bonawentura

> Są firmy wykonawcze , jest kierownik - to nie odpowiadają za buble? W poniedziałek, najdalej we wtorek pofatyguję się do Powiatowego Inspektora Nadzoru. Muszę wydrukować zdjęcia ukazujące wszystkie buble. Zobaczę co na to powiedzą.


W skrócie:
1) Firmy wykonawcze odpowiadają za wykonanie umowy w/g kodeksu cywilno - prawnego. Czyli dokładnie za to na co się umówiliście. Nie są one stroną Prawa Budowlanego, nie obowiązują ich też żadne normy budowlane - chyba że powołaliście je w umowie.
2) Kierownik budowy reprezentuje interes "społeczny" - ma dbać o to, żeby na budowie nie doszło do wypadku, naruszenia prawa pracy, naruszania Prawa Budowlanego itd. Ty nie zatrudniasz go z własnej inicjatywy tylko jesteś zmuszana do jego zatrudnienia przez przepisy. W zasadzie jego odpowiedzialność za jakość wykonanych prac wiąże się tylko z sytuacją gdyby doszło do katastrofy budowlanej.
3) PINB po kontroli może wstrzymać twoją budowę lub nakazać ci wykonać poprawki. Nie interesują go wykonawcy lecz inwestor i ewentualnie kierownik budowy
4) Skoro nie możesz samodzielnie nadzorować budowy to trzeba zatrudnić na etat kogoś zaufanego.

----------


## Essa

A my jestesmy raczej rozczarowani Legalettem, bo:
-  rachunki sa na II taryfie wysokie (okolo 500 zl/miesiac w sezonie)
- nie jestesmy w stanie podniesc temperatury powyzej 21 - 21,5 stopnia samym legalettem (dom parterowy, strop ocieplony, poddasze nieuzytkowe, brak wentylacji)
- w tym sezonie dogrzewamy sie kominkiem (panoramiczny, z wnetrzem szamotowym, bez innych wynalazkow) i kominek nagrzewa nam bez problemu dom do 24-25 stopni. Spalilismy w sezonie tone brykietu za 650 zl, wiec przy L. naklady nie sa wysokie. Palimy tylko wieczorami, 18-23.
- grzanie kominkiem podnosi swietnie temperature rowniez w pomieszczeniu, gdzie Legalett przy mrozach nagrzewa raptem do 16-18 stopni (latwo to stwierdzic, gdy zamkniemy drzwi). Kurcze, dwa chodzace komputery nagrzewaja nam ten gabinet do 23 stopni...
- przy fundamencie byly mostki termiczne, na laczeniu styropianow fundament-elewacja -> mąż na kolanach wycinal pasek styro z gotowej elewacji i piankowal (L mogl nas uprzedzic, wtedy elewacyjni zostawili by szpare dosc szeroka na bezproblemowe zapiankowanie)

- agregaty szumia, szum porownywalny jest do szumu wentylatora w otwartym komputerze - mozna sie przyzwyczaic
- nasza plyta byla krzywa, w czasie stanu surowego staly kaluze wody o glebokosci do 3-4 cm
- trudno bylo zrobic brodzik na poziomie podlogi -> kucie dziury pod syfon i odplyw (L mogl tam wsadzic kostke styro przy zalewaniu, ale olal).
Z sanitariatami nie bylo problemu, bo mamy bardzo dobrze przemyslany projekt indywidualny.

Podsumowując, najbardziej rozczarowala nas niewydolnosc systemu przy bardzo wysokich oplatach za dostarczana do niego energie. 
Pomijajac kwestie ekonomiczne, szczerze watpie czy zdolalabym nagrzac legalettem moj dom do 25 stopni.

----------


## perm

> A my jestesmy raczej rozczarowani Legalettem...


To jest chyba efekt tego że powietrze jako medium przenoszące energię jest bardzo mało wydajne. W systemach tradycyjnego powietrznego ogrzewania nadmuchowego (a podobnym jest tez legalett) przekroje kanałów są kilkanaście (dla kanałów o fi 100) do kilkudziesięciu (dla kanałów o fi 50) razy większe. W systemie Legalett by przepchać podobną ilośc powietrza ktore w końcu i tu i tam przenosi taką sama ilość energii na m3 trzeba by znacznie zwiekszyć prędkośc przepływu powietrza a więc i zastosować potężniejsze agregaty. Szum tego wpychanego w ciasne kanały powietrza byłby pewnie ogłuszający. Wątpię by ktoś to zaakceptował. Do legalett trzeba bardzo dobrze ocieplonego domu wygląda na to.

----------


## QBELEK

Essa, zgłosiliście to do legalettu gdańsk? 
Przypomnij nam jakie masz izolacje przegród w budynku. 
Brak wentylacji może moim zdaniem ujemnie wpływać na temperaturę odczuwaną.

----------


## perm

> Essa, zgłosiliście to do legalettu gdańsk? 
> Przypomnij nam jakie masz izolacje przegród w budynku. 
> Brak wentylacji może moim zdaniem ujemnie wpływać na temperaturę odczuwaną.


Szczególnie na temperaturę odczuwaną przez termometr.

----------


## QBELEK

Termometr nie odczuwa komfortu cieplnego, który jest wynikiem  korelacji temperatury i wilgotności powietrza.

----------


## perm

> Termometr nie odczuwa komfortu cieplnego, który jest wynikiem korelacji temperatury i wilgotności powietrza.


No ale nie piszą że im zimno choć mozna to wywnioskować tylko podają temperaturę. Jest niska, Legalettowy patent jest niewydolny. . Nie tego oczekiwali od tak drogiej inwestycji:
*"...Podsumowując, najbardziej rozczarowala nas niewydolnosc systemu przy bardzo wysokich oplatach za dostarczana do niego energie...".*
Przy takim mercedesie cenowym jakim jest Legalett takie coś?

----------


## pawgar

> Przy takim mercedesie cenowym jakim jest Legalett takie coś?


Chłopaki przenieście się komentarzami na ogólny wątek o Legalecie. W założeniu ten wątek ma być do opisywania wad systemu i niech tak pozostanie. 
Nie zaśmiecajmy kolejnego miejsca.

----------


## perm

No cóż. Jest firma Legalett ktora robi fundamenty płytowe. 
Tu na forum reprezentują ją czy też może tylko wypowiadają się o niej osoby które prezentują opinię że jest to wyjatkowo ekskluzywne, do tego dosyć tanie i bardzo skuteczne w działaniu rozwiązanie dla osób ktore są gotowe trochę więcej zapłacić za jakość. Są też tacy ktorzy twierdzą że to jedyna firma w ktorej można zamówić płytę fundamentową ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem. Są i takie wpisy że to jedyny akumulacyjny fundament grzewczy czy też że akmulacyjność płyty Legalett jest większa (od innych płyt?). Można też napotkać posty że dzięki Legalett oszczędza się na ogrzewaniu. 
Są to albo nieprawdy albo półprawdy które wymagają sprostowania. Swoją o Legalett opinię zamieszczę wkrótce. 
Proszę o komentarze tych którzy maja negatywne doświadczenia z firmą Legalett jak również dla równowagi z innymi wykonawcami płyt fundamentowych ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem. Proszę również o uzasadnienie takiej a nie innej oceny. Może ktoś ma alternatywne rozwiązanie, tańsze i równie albo i bardziej skuteczne więc chętnie przeczytamy informację o nim. Myślę że dzięki zawartym tu opiniom wiele osób zaoszczędzi trochę pieniędzy i podejmie właściwą decyzję przy wyborze systemu i wykonawcy płyty fundamentowej..

----------


## beton44

wicie rozumicie

mnie się płyta fundamentowa kojarzy jednak 

z założenia 

z czymś większym od parterowego/piętrowego domku...

z jakimś Pałacem Kultury czy innym wieżowcem...

----------


## perm

Wprawdzie w wątku o Legalett zapanowała niespotykana chyba od początku zgodność że nie jest to system idealny i jak każdy ma swoje wady i zalety ale słowo sie rzekło.
Pierwsza wątpliwość to oferowany przez firmę Legalett styropian do izolacji płyty od spodu. Do tej pory oferowała ona w standardzie zwykły EPS 100. "EPS" to pianka polistyrenu ekspandowanego a "100" oznacza nacisk przy którym pianka zgniata sie o 10%. Informacji o EPS 100 nie ma juz na stronie Legalett. Nie wiem czy go juz nie oferują czy też po prostu usunięto ją. 
Styropian o takich parametrach nie powinien być stosowany z dwóch powodów. Po pierwsze dopuszczalne zgniecenie tego styro nie może przekraczac 2% (to nacisk od 20 do 35 kN/m2 czyli 2 - 3,5 tony na 1m2) bo powyżej tej wartości występuje tzw pełzanie czyli powolne i nieustanne dalsze zgniatanie się, po drugie takie styro ma zbyt dużą nasiąkliwość co obniża jego parametry izolacyjne. EPS 100 ma tylko jedną zaletę - bardzo niską cenę.
Sami producenci EPS 100 nie polecają go do takich zastosowań (nie wszystkich pytałem). Zamiast tego proponuja minimum EPS 200 i to hydrofobowy czyli o obniżonej nasiąkliwości. Nie ma niestety w Polsce przepisów regulujących rodzaj izolacji stosowanych pod fundamentem płytowym co daje możliwość twierdzenia że rozwiazanie z EPS 100 jest zgodne z normami. Jest zgodne bo normy nie przewidują stosowania izolacji termicznej która jest jednoczesnie elementem nośnym. Normy niemieckie nie pozwalają na stosowanie zwykłego EPS pod płytą. Musi mieć odpowiednią nośność i być hydrofobowy. Wg tej tabeli tylko EPS trzech producentów mogą być w Niemczech pod płytą stosowane (wszystkie sa wzmocnione i hydrofobowe):
http://www.irb.fraunhofer.de/bzp/ergebnis.jsp?ZULNR=Z-23.34&SortSpec=zsort+asc+z119+desc&GUELTIG=ON

Wybór izolacji pod płytę niestety do łatwych nie należy. W Niemczech najczęściej stosowany jest granulat szkła piankowego. (producenci sa w tej tabeli), stosuje sie równiez XPS (różnych wytwórców) który jest i twardszy i dużo mniej nasiąkliwy od każdego EPS. Cenowo najbardziej opłacalny jest chyba XPS. Ze względu na słabsze parametry granulat szkła piankowego musi być stosowany w grubszej warstwie, ma za to tę zaletę że jednocześnie pełni rolę nie podciągajacego wody podłoża i warstwy drenażowej. W większości wypadków wystarczy zgarnąć humus, wysypać i zagęścić granulat (z drenażem) i bezpośrednio na nim (trzeba zastosować jakąś folię czy włókninę rozdzielającą) można wylewać płytę.

----------


## perm

Teraz kilka słów o akumulacyjności i tak podkreślanej energooszczędności. Płyta fundamentowa Legalett pod względem akumulacyjności niczym nie różni sie od każdej innej płyty żelbetowej niezależnie od tego kto ją wykonał. Akumulacyjność zależy tylko i wyłącznie od masy takiej płyty. Akumulacyjność płyty przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym ma tę zaletę że pozwala na dogrzewanie tylko w drugiej taryfie. Nagrzana płyta oddaje ciepło przez cały dzień. Ma to wadę bo nagrzewanie następuje w nocy gdy pomieszczenia powinny być chłodniejsze (szczególnie sypialnie) ale ze względu na niewielkie róznice temperaturowe przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym nie powinno to być bardzo dokuczliwe.

Energooszczędność niewiele ma wspólnego z płytą fundamentową a więc również z płytą wykonywana przez Legalett. Owszem izolacja płyty od spodu daje oszczędności ale tak dzieje sie z każdym izolowanym fundamentem. Ilość energii potrzebnej do ogrzania domu jest taka sama niezaleznie od tego kto jest wykonawcą fundamentu czy też płyty oraz jaki system ogrzewania jest w nim zainstalowany. Oszczędności w wydatkach moze dać tańsze żródło tejże energii np zastosowanie drugiej taryfy przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym, pompy ciepła lub systemu opartego o tańsze nośniki (np drewno). Legalett wykorzystuje jeden z tych sposobów (drugą taryfę) ale nie jest to specyficzna cecha występująca tylko u Legalett.

----------


## perm

Kolejną banalną prawdą którą chciałbym objawić jest fakt że nie tylko Legalett jest wykonawcą fundamentu płytowego ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem. Ma Legalett swój chroniony patentem system na płytę z ogrzewaniem powietrznym ale patent ten niedługo wygasa więc podobne rozwiązanie będzie niedługo mógł zastosować każdy wykonawca płyty. Legalett w związku z tym ma od niedawna (w Polsce) w swojej ofercie system ogrzewania wodą z rurkami zatopionymi w płycie jak również każdy inny (np elektryczny) na życzenie klienta. 
Firm robiących płyty fundamentowe jest juz w Polsce trochę. Nie będę ich tu wymieniał. Wystarczy wpisać hasło w googlu. Każda praktycznie z tych firm umieści w płycie dowolne ogrzewanie więc tu różnic pomiedzy nimi a Legalett nie ma juz żadnych. 

Zrobienie płyty fundamentowej również ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem jest banalnie proste. Może o to pokusić sie każdy, nawet niezbyt doświadczony inwestor. Podstawą jednak musi byc projekt takiej płyty wykonany przez uprawnionego projektanta. Na podstawie badań geologicznych dobierze on odpowiednie wastwy pod płytę, ciężar domu zdecyduje o jakości izolacji pod nią, rodzaj gleby o konieczności wykonania opasek przeciwwysadzinowych lub nie, itp..

Teraz trochę o rodzajach ogrzewania stosowanych w domu na płycie.

Pierwszy z nich stosowany i chroniony patentem przez firmę Legalett system ogrzewania kanałami powietrznymi ma tylko jedną zaletę - w samych zatopionych w betonie rurkach nie ma się co zepsuć. Nawet przypadkowe przewiercenie takiego przewodu nie zakłóca działania systemu. Niestety to chyba jedyna zaleta. Powietrze jest najsłabszym nośnikiem energii. Dostarczenie jej w odpowiedniej ilości wymaga użycia dużej jego ilości i zastosowania w związku z tym albo dużych przekrojów rur doprowadzających albo dużej szybkości przepływającego powietrza. W Legalett siłą rzeczy możliwa jest tylko ta druga opcja. Stosowane przez nich wczesniej przewody stalowe o fi 100 utrudniały a czasem uniemozliwiały zaplanowanie ich w dowolnym miejscu płyty ze względu na jej wytrzymałość. Skutkuje to powstawaniem stref bez ogrzewania. Legalett próbuje obejść ten problem stosując przewody fi 50. Powoduje to jednak konieczność zastosowania silniejszych wentylatorów i wzrost szybkości przepływającego powietrza mniej więcej czterokrotny. Efekty mozna przewidzieć. Wentylatory hałasują, powietrze szumi. Na ile może to być uciązliwe i słyszalne jest kwestią indywidualną. Jedni nie zauważają czy nie słyszą, innym to przeszkadza. Mimo mniejszego rozmiaru rurek nie można dowolnie zagęszczać. Małe pomieszczenie, np łazienka może być niedogrzane. Legalett poleca w takim przypadki stosowanie dodatkowego źródła ogrzewania. Problemem jest również źródło energii. Mogą to być nagrzewnice elektryczne jak w Legalett lub też nagrzewnice wodne z wymiennikiem. Źródło energii w tym drugim przypadku może być dowolne z warunkiem że będzie wysokotemperaturowe (ze względu na wydajność nagrzewnicy). Wyklucza to niestety praktycznie zastosowanie pomp ciepła (mozna zastosować nagrzewnice o bardzo dużej powierzchni wymiany ale to juz nie będzie rozwiązanie do zastosowania w stosunkowo małych skrzynkach systemu Legalett). Powietrzne ogrzewanie może być połączone z DGP z kominka i taki system Legalett jak i inne firmy wykonują.

Ogrzewanie wodne przy pomocy rurek zatopionych w betonie czyli typowa podłogówka wydaje się być najbardziej unwersalnym rodzajem ogrzewania możliwym do zastosowania w płycie. Najwiekszą jej zaletą jest możliwość zastosowania dowolnego źródła ciepła, nie ma też problemu z małymi pomieszczeniami. Kłopotliwym bardzo będzie uszkodzenie którejś z rurek czy to w czasie zalewania płyty czy to później. Naprawić się tego już nie da. By uniknąć tego pierwszego można rurki podwiesić pod górną wastwą zbrojenia płyty. Niektórzy nabywcy legalett twierdzą że rurki z wodą to ciek wodny co im przeszkadzałoby ale ja to traktuję jako żart. W innym przypadku trzeba by zlikwidować wszystkie rury z wodą w domu. Pojawiają sie tez głosy że dom opuszczony na zimę oznacza że podłogówka wodna zamarznie i popęka. jest to prawda ale to musiałaby być dłuższa (np tygodniowa ) nieobecność z kompletnie wyłączonym ogrzewaniem i wystawieniem na mróz innych rur z wodą czy tez elementów wyposażenia wnętrza. Nie wytrzymałyby tego meble, podłogi drewniane itp. Rurki z wodą mogą też stabilizować temperaturę w domu w czasie upałów z ograniczeniem jednak bo zbyt niska temperatura podlogi bedzie powodowala skraplanie sie na niej wilgoci, poza tym będzie niezbyt przyjemna dla mieszkańców.

Ogrzewanie elektryczne za pomocą kabli grzewczych jest najtańszym inwestycyjnie ogrzewaniem możliwym do zastosowania w płycie. Jego działanie będzie identyczne jak systemu ogrzewania powietrzem czy też rurkami z wodą ale koszt inwestycyjny będzie nawet kilkukrotnie mniejszy. Akumulator ciepła jakim jest płyta fundamentowa pozwoli na wykorzystanie do ogrzewania tylko drugiej taryfy (podobnie jak w Legalet powietrznym z nagrzewnicami elektrycznymi). By uniknąć uszkodzenia kabli przy zalewaniu płyty można kable, podobnie jak podłogówke wodną podwiesić do górnej warstwy zbrojenia płyty. Wadą kabli jest ich potencjalna awaryjność. Naprawić sie tego nie da. Firmy wprawdzie oferują nawet 10 letnią gwarancję na swoje kable grzewcze ale nie da się takiej gwarancji zrealizować z kablami zatopionymi w płycie. Trudno nawet byłoby udowodnić ze to wina producenta a nie przypadkowe uszkodzenie kabla co gwarancją objęte nie jest. Jest to jakieś ryzyko i decydując się na takie rozwiązanie trzeba miec tego świadomość. W wątku o Legalett często podnoszonym argumentem przeciwko kablom jest promieniowanie elektromagnetyczne emitowane jakoby przez nie. Promieniowanie to jest w rzeczywistości na znikomo małym poziomie. Kable są konstruowane tak by fale elektromagnetyczne par kabli (a zawsze sa to dwa przewody w jednej izolacji) znosiły się wzajemnie do tego wszystko jest ekranowane przez izolację kabla. Wieluset razy wieksze promieniowanie kabli elektrycznych w ścianach jakoś nikomu nie przeszkadza bo i słusznie. Jego poziom jest i tak dużo mniejszy niż dopuszczalny.

Rozważając kiedyś to wszystko doszedłem do wniosku że najlepszym sposobem na ogrzewanie domu z płytą będzie ogrzewanie wodne ale z rurkami umieszczonymi w dodatkowej wylewce. (trzeba ją uwzględnić planując wysokość pomieszczeń) Daje to możliwość naprawienia ewentualnych usterek (nawet gdyby trzeba było skuć część wylewki). Rurki można by montować w wykonanym już domu co zmniejsza szansę na ich uszkodzenie. Do ogrzewania wodnego można bezproblemowo dołączyć dowolne źródło energii. Dodatkowa wylewka podnosi akumulacyjność płyty, daje szansę na zniwelowanie ewentualnych nierówności samej płyty, można w niej umieścić inne instalacje no i wykonać profilowanie podłogi np pod prysznic bez brodzika, odpływ wody do kratki w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym czy tez kuchni itp. Same zalety. Koszt dodatkowy też jest ale niezbyt duzy. Wszystkie prace wykonuje sie już po osiągnięciu stanu surowego zamkniętego, spokojnie, z czasem na korekcję błędów.

Na razie tyle moich przemyśleń. Pozostało jeszcze kilka mitów z Legalett między innymi związanych ale o tym wkrótce.

----------


## robitherobot

> Kolejną banalną prawdą którą chciałbym objawić jest fakt że nie tylko Legalett jest wykonawcą fundamentu płytowego ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem. Ma Legalett swój chroniony patentem system na płytę z ogrzewaniem powietrznym ale patent ten niedługo wygasa więc podobne rozwiązanie będzie niedługo mógł zastosować każdy wykonawca płyty. Legalett w związku z tym ma od niedawna (w Polsce) w swojej ofercie system ogrzewania wodą z rurkami zatopionymi w płycie jak również każdy inny (np elektryczny) na życzenie klienta. 
> Firm robiących płyty fundamentowe jest juz w Polsce trochę. Nie będę ich tu wymieniał. Wystarczy wpisać hasło w googlu. Każda praktycznie z tych firm umieści w płycie dowolne ogrzewanie więc tu różnic pomiedzy nimi a Legalett nie ma juz żadnych. 
> 
> Zrobienie płyty fundamentowej również ze zintegrowanym ogrzewaniem jest banalnie proste. Może o to pokusić sie każdy, nawet niezbyt doświadczony inwestor. Podstawą jednak musi byc projekt takiej płyty wykonany przez uprawnionego projektanta. Na podstawie badań geologicznych dobierze on odpowiednie wastwy pod płytę, ciężar domu zdecyduje o jakości izolacji pod nią, rodzaj gleby o konieczności wykonania opasek przeciwwysadzinowych lub nie, itp..
> 
> Teraz trochę o rodzajach ogrzewania stosowanych w domu na płycie.
> 
> Pierwszy z nich stosowany i chroniony patentem przez firmę Legalett system ogrzewania kanałami powietrznymi ma tylko jedną zaletę - w samych zatopionych w betonie rurkach nie ma się co zepsuć. Nawet przypadkowe przewiercenie takiego przewodu nie zakłóca działania systemu. Niestety to chyba jedyna zaleta. Powietrze jest najsłabszym nośnikiem energii. Dostarczenie jej w odpowiedniej ilości wymaga użycia dużej jego ilości i zastosowania w związku z tym albo dużych przekrojów rur doprowadzających albo dużej szybkości przepływającego powietrza. W Legalett siłą rzeczy możliwa jest tylko ta druga opcja. Stosowane przez nich wczesniej przewody stalowe o fi 100 utrudniały a czasem uniemozliwiały zaplanowanie ich w dowolnym miejscu płyty ze względu na jej wytrzymałość. Skutkuje to powstawaniem stref bez ogrzewania. Legalett próbuje obejść ten problem stosując przewody fi 50. Powoduje to jednak konieczność zastosowania silniejszych wentylatorów i wzrost szybkości przepływającego powietrza mniej więcej czterokrotny. Efekty mozna przewidzieć. Wentylatory hałasują, powietrze szumi. Na ile może to być uciązliwe i słyszalne jest kwestią indywidualną. Jedni nie zauważają czy nie słyszą, innym to przeszkadza. Mimo mniejszego rozmiaru rurek nie można dowolnie zagęszczać. Małe pomieszczenie, np łazienka może być niedogrzane. Legalett poleca w takim przypadki stosowanie dodatkowego źródła ogrzewania. Problemem jest również źródło energii. Mogą to być nagrzewnice elektryczne jak w Legalett lub też nagrzewnice wodne z wymiennikiem. Źródło energii w tym drugim przypadku może być dowolne z warunkiem że będzie wysokotemperaturowe (ze względu na wydajność nagrzewnicy). Wyklucza to niestety praktycznie zastosowanie pomp ciepła (mozna zastosować nagrzewnice o bardzo dużej powierzchni wymiany ale to juz nie będzie rozwiązanie do zastosowania w stosunkowo małych skrzynkach systemu Legalett). Powietrzne ogrzewanie może być połączone z DGP z kominka i taki system Legalett jak i inne firmy wykonują.
> 
> ...


Zgadzam się w 100% z ostatnim przemyśleniem.
Ja zrobiłem dokładnie kopię Legalleta ale bez rur powietrznych , podyktowane było to tym iż mam szkody górnicze i płyta tu jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem , dom musi byc lekki więc powstał szkieletowy.
Pod płyta sytrodur XPS Synthos (2x10cm) , nie zwróciłem uwagi ale nikt nie zastosował geowłókniny pod grunt zageszczany , ja zastosowałem Polyfelt TenCat-a.EPS 100 to jam mam ale jako opaska przeciwwysadzeniowa - nie wieżę że po kilku latach nie usiądzie kto go kładł to wie że chodząc po nim trzeba uważać żeby go nie uszkodzić.Ogrzewanie podłogowe sprawdza się doskonale jest dobrze sterowalne z powodu niskiej akumulacyjności wylewki anhydrytowej max 5cm.Reszta zalet jak w domu szkieletowym przy -20 na zewnatrz zuzycie gazu 3 metry sześcienne/dobe.

----------


## perm

> bardzo ladnie opracowane. Zgadzam sie, nie ma co dodac.
> Plyta na XPS200, aby unikac mosty termiczne tam gdzie stoja sciany na plycie, na to tradycyjnie styropian 10cm, podlogowka, wylewka, i wtedy kazdy sposob ogrzewania jest mozliwe, ja bym preferowal pompe ciepliej gruntowej.
> Watpie ze to wiecej kosztuje niz niektore plyty grzewcze i jest t przynajmniej tak samo oszczednie w utrzymaniu.
> Trzeba jeszcze wracac uwage na to ze w wersji ogrzewaniu elektryczniej, c.w.u. tez bedzie grzane w ten sposob, co wcale nie jest osczednie.


Ja akurat chcę dac wylewkę bezpośrednio na płytę tak by skorzystać z akumulacyjności płyty. Raczej będę miał podłogówke z kotłem elektycznym więc druga taryfa to przymus.

----------


## peter4x5

nie jestem pewien, ale chyba EURO code ustala odksztalcenie pod plyta, i wydaje sie ze po 50 latach przy przy okreslonym obciazeniu ma byc  do 2%
musialbym sprawdzic
EURO code obowiazuje w Polsce

----------


## tmann*

> Ja akurat chcę dac wylewkę bezpośrednio na płytę tak by skorzystać z akumulacyjności płyty. Raczej będę miał podłogówke z kotłem elektycznym więc druga taryfa to przymus.


Owszem, jest to sposob, i ma to, jak kazdy sposob, swoje plusy i minusy. Kiedys tak standardowo robili wylewke w Niemczech (tzw. Verbundbeton), ale przestali tego zrobic z wzgledu na to, ze buduje sie swietny most dzwiekowy. Kazdy krok, kazdy ruszanie krzeslem itd bedzie slychac w calym domu, dlatego ja wolalbym miec wylewke na styropianu i z dylatacja miedzy pokojami.
Jak sie robi troche grubsza wylewke (np. 7cm), to troche tez sie ma ten efekt akumulacyjnosci (owszem, mniej, ale cos za cos), ale moze to juz kwestia gustu.

W.u. wtedy tez elektrycznie? Czy jednak bedzie gaz w domu i piec przeplywowy?

----------


## perm

Jesteś pewny z tym przenoszeniem dźwięków? Tego kompletnie nie brałem pod uwagę. Zapytam w wątku o Legalett tam powinni to juz wiedzieć, może jeszcze się na mnie na smierć nie obrazili  :smile: 
Nie chcę gazu w domu, poza tym mam daleko do rury więc z tych wygodnych pozostaje tylko elektryka. Coraz mocniej jednak zastanawiam się nad pompą ciepła. Ceny spadły i to bardzo więc może lepiej tak. Wtedy ta izolacja ze styro miałaby sens.

----------


## pawgar

> Tu na forum (...) osoby które prezentują opinię że jest to (...) do tego *dosyć tanie* i bardzo skuteczne w działaniu rozwiązanie dla osób ktore są gotowe *trochę więcej zapłacić* za jakość.


Witam, ja też zabiorę głos w dyskusji. Mam Legalet. Ma ona wady i zalety jak każda inna technologia. 
Dlaczego zabieram głos w dyskusji tu w tym wątku.
Perm założył nowy wątek o legalecie.
Chciałbym przybliżyć osobę perma aby osoby czytające ten wątek mogły bardziej obiektywnie ocenić dyskusję. 
Perm *nie ma Legaletu* nie ma i nie chce mieć ale *bardzo lubi* negatywnie wypowiadać się na jego temat.
Przypomina mi to sytuację w której *nie mam* np: pompy ciepła firmy X, *nie chcę jej kupować* ale wchodzę na forum regularnie zasypuję wątek o pompach 
ciepła konkretnie tej jednej firmy X, opisując jakie to pompy tej firmy są, złe, drogie i głośne (mimo, że nigdy jej na oczy nie widziałem i nie wiem nawet jak głośno pracuje).
Takie zachowanie jest dla mnie mocno zastanawiające. Na tyle zastanawiające, że przypomina mi to działanie konkurencyjnej firmy.
Ocenę zostawiam czytającym wątek.

Co do Legaletu to zanim wątek rozrośnie się do kilkunastu stron, nikt nie będzie wiedział o co chodzi z tymi wadami
to krótko streszczę je w punktach.

*Główne wady Legalett według perma to:*
-Legalett dobiera tandetny styropian pod fundament, czyli stosują styropian o niewłaściwych parametrach.
-słychać szum agregatów, czyli głośno chodzi ogrzewanie
-brak możliwości współpracy z pompą ciepła
-Jest drogi, niewspółmiernie do tego ile perm by chciał zapłacić.
-zbyt niskie podawane przez kilku użytkowników miesięczne koszty ogrzewania.

Co do styropianu to użytkownicy Legaletu na forum mają prawo nie znać się na styropianie 
dlatego porosiłem aby perm napisał do Legaletu i dowiedział się u źródła (u projektanta) dlaczego stosują taki a nie inny styropian
*Perm odmówił* ale dalej wypisuje że dany styropian się nie nadaje. Poprosiłem żeby chociaż zadzwonił ale *ponownie odmówił*.
Nie przeszkadza mu to dalej wypisywać informacji o styropianie.

Kolejna sprawa to to że słychać jak głośno pracuje Legalett. 
Zapytałem jak głośno pracuje do czego można to prównać, wtedy okazało się, że perm nie widział nawet na oczy Legaletu ale wie że głośno chodzi.
Ja mam Legalett, zaprosiłem go do siebie aby zobaczył jak to chodzi i jak to wygląda. *Odmówił*. Nie chciał przyjechać.

Brak możliwości współpracy z pompą ciepła. Na stronach L napisane jest że można stosować PC z Legaletem.
Poprosiłem aby ponownie skontaktował się z Legaletem i zapytał czy ktoś w Polsce  ma pompę ciepła zintegrowaną z L od jakiego czasu i jak się to sprawuje.
Ale perm *ponownie odmówił*.

Jest drogi, niewspółmiernie do tego ile perm by chciał zapłacić. I można to zrobić o połowę taniej.
Stwierdziłem że samo pisanie takich opinii bez pokrycia jest bezsensowną przepychanką i 
Poprosiłem o to aby przedstawił ofertę 3 różnych firm na kompleksowe wykonanie do stanu "0" płyty fundamentowej z gwarancją i z zintegrowanym systemem ogrzewania.
Na tej podstwie można porównać oferty czyli to co proponuje Legalet z innymi firmami.
Perm nie przedstawił, żadnej oferty. Ponownie kilka razy poprosiłem o ofertę firmy, do której można zadzwonić, napisać, zapytać o szczegóły.
Dalej nie było żadnej oferty.Perm mnie zbył.

zbyt niskie podawane przez kilku użytkowników miesięczne koszty ogrzewania.
Ja np: kilka razy podawąłem, że mam podlicznik i koszt ogrzewania wychodzi mi średnio 500zł/mc w sezonie grzewczym przy domu 6 litrowym 117m2.
Perm wyczytał, że kilku użytkowników miało rachunki 250zł/mc i uczepił się że wszyscy podają koszt ogrzewania 250zł/mc.
Jest wielu użytkowników, mają różne domy, różnie ocieplone. Podawianie kosztów jednego uzytkownika jako ogół jest grubym nadużyciem.

Przyjemnej lektury dalszych wpisów.

PS zastanówcie się. Czy uważając, że jakieś rozwiązanie jest złe i nie będziecie go stosować, poświęcalibyście mu tyle uwagi co Perm a przy tym bez próby 
merytorycznej dyskusji. Dla mnie jest to conajmniej dziwne.
Gdybym uważał, że domy drewniane są paskudne nie wchodził bym na forum budownictwa drewnianego i nie wypisywał bym post pod postem jakie to takie domy są złe. A tak to wygląda ze strony perma.
Zresztą za mącenie wątku i wypowiedzi nie na temat został zbanowany jakiś czas temu przez administratora.

Ocenę obiektywności pema zostawiam czytelnikom.

----------


## perm

> @pawgar: Niektore rzeczy mozna oceniac bez ogladaniu w rzeczywistoscie. Ja jestem z fachu, i jestem w stanie powiedziec ze EPS100 pod plyta jest, no, powiedzmy, troche zbyt oszczedna wersja. Akurat w tym punkcie zupelnie sie zgadzam z tym co pisze perm.
> 
> To ze agregaty robia szum, no cos, sa uzytkownicy legaletta, ktorzy na to narzekali, czyli chyba cos w tym jest.
> Na temat ceny: Bylbym w stanie powiedziec przynajmniej 2 firmy, ktory robia plyty grzewcze za nizsza cene, ale nie bede ich tu reklamowal. Jest to i tak troche klopotliwy, skoro to sa inne systemy.
> 
> @perm: jestem pewien. Beton przenosi dzwiek dosyc dobrze, patrz jak jest w starych blokach z scianami z betonu; tam pod wylewka tez czesto nie ma styropianu. Slychac wszystko co robia sasiedzi, i to bardzo dobrze.
> Dlatego lepiej miec sciany na plycie, a pomiedzy scianami styropian i wylewka, wtedy kazdy pokoj jest dzwiekowo odlaczone od nastepnego. Przy dzwiach oczywiscie dylatacje wypada zrobic.
> Pompa Ciepla: Owszem to jest nadal troche kosztowna zabawa, ale sa firmy ktore oferuja pompe glebinowa 11KW juz za 40k zl razem z wierceniem i z montazem, w komplecie, a mozna od nich nawet brac podlogowke, to komplet material, skrzynki rozdzielcze i caly montaz chyba 85 zl/m² jak dobrze pamietam.
> Wtedy mam i ogrzewanie i c.w.u. zalatwione, bez grzalki el., ktorych ja ogolnie po prostu nie lubie


Pawgar już się tu ośmieszył pisząc że legalett to jedyny akumulacyjny fundament grzewczy i że go nie stać by Legalett nie mieć  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: . Nie zauważył bo i po co zamieszczonych przeze mnie kalkulacji, nie dostrzegł tego co uważa o EPS 100 inzynier odpowiedzialny w Legalett za projektowanie płyty. Wypisuje sobie radośnie nie mające pokrycia w rzeczywistości rzeczy nie wiem na co licząc. Szuka zaczepki i tyle. Zgłosiłem moderatorowi. Nie będę tolerował zaczepek i wmawiania mi rzeczy o ktorych nie mówiłem. Dlatego własnie założyłem ten wątek by można było prawdę o Legalett napisać. Juz widac jak to kogos boli.

W blokach jest jednak trochę inaczej. Tam ściany sa niczym nie podparte,i bardzo cienkie. działają jak membrana.

----------


## pawgar

> Na temat ceny: Bylbym w stanie powiedziec przynajmniej 2 firmy, ktory robia plyty grzewcze za nizsza cene, ale nie bede ich tu reklamowal. Jest to i tak troche klopotliwy, skoro to sa inne systemy.


Dawaj, dawaj. Wszelkie namiary są mile widziane. Właśnie o to chodzi w budowaniu aby porównywać i aby przyszli inwestorzy mieli jak największy wybór i mogli wybierać coś odpowiedniego dla siebie.
Przez 100 stron wątku o Legalecie z permem nie udało mi się dostać konkretów cenowych, zakresu prac i namiarów na firmy. 

PS. Na zaczepki perma, jako nic nie wnoszące do sprawy, postaram się nie odpowiadać.

----------


## tomek131

Bardziej zastanawaiające jest co robią tu osoby ,które z całej budowy wybrały sobie Legalett i poświęcają czas na walczenie z każdą najdrobniejszą krytyką tego systemu ,a w innych aspektach budowy nie wypowiadają się w ogóle
Ja też nie mam Legalett i nie zamierzam mieć.A wiesz dlaczego się wypowiadam w tym temacie ? Bo nie znoszę naganiactwa.Mam alergię po prostu.NIe znoszę,jak często nie świadomym użytkownikom wciska się takie systemy za taką kasę.NIe znoszę jak naganiają w twoim stylu-po co ma dzwonić do Legalett skoro Legalett w każdej wycenie daje EPS100 ,po co ma to robić ,jak podwykonawcy Legalett dają EPS 100 w każdej wycenie -to po prosu u nich standard.
Po co ma pytać o pompę ciepła jak pompa z założenie ,aby był odpowiedni sens ekonomiczny i trwałość musi współpracować z niskotemperaturowym żródłem ciepła, a Leglalett TAKI NIE JEST.I TYLE.Czy się da podpiąć? Da się ,tylko nie ma to sensu ekonomicznego i sensu z uwagi na trwałość tak podpiętej pompy.Po co o tym pisać i wciskać takie głupoty.Legallet to system wysokotemperaturowy i pompa ciepła się do niego zwyczajnie nie nadaje.Czy będzie działać? Będzie ,tylko krótko i zle.Tak drogi system , plus tak droga pompa ,plus tak wysokie rachunki (w porównaniu z niskotemperaturowym górnym zródłem)plus tak niska trwałość to byłby w sumie chyba najdroższy i najgłupszy kombajn do ogrzewania jaki można wymyślić

----------


## henmay

Jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu od 8 lat. Dom ma 210 m2 z tego 120 m2 na dole, grzane przez Legalett. Na górze są grzejniki elektryczne 3 x 2 kW. Nie mam gazu. Wszystko jest na prąd. Korzystam z II taryfy do grzania. Ściany są z Porothermu 30cm+wełna mineralna 12 cm. Okna firmy M&S o izolacyjności K<0,3 
Trudno pisać tu o zaletach tego systemu bo jest ich mało. 
Zalety to ciepła i równa podłoga - i tyle.
Wady : 
1) koszmarnie drogi system w eksploatacji. Rocznie wydaje na prąd ok. 11.000 zł. Przy czym normalnie latem wydaję ok. 180 zł miesięcznie na gotowanie i grzanie wody - zakładam, że są to stałe koszty użytkowania miesięcznego. Reszta to właśnie ogrzewanie domu. Od lat zużywam mniej więcej tyle samo prądu na I i II taryfie rocznie. A temperatury w domu nie sa wcale zbyt wysokie 18 - 19 stopni zimą. Więcej mam tylko jak uruchomię kominek.
2) słaby czas reakcji na spadek temperatury na zewnątrz. Wtedy też ratuję się kominkiem.
3) stały i uciążliwy szum wentylatorów nocą. Może komuś to nie przeszkadza ale mnie - tak.
4) jak zamontowałem Legalett to zrezygnowałem z niektórych kominów (bo po co!) i teraz, jak planuję założyć normalne C.O. z piecem na gaz to muszę kombinować jak je teraz wybudować.
5) płyta Legalett miała być gładka i równa - nieprawda. Jak kładłem terakotę to okazało się, że na środku jest 4 cm niżej niż na brzegach. No i trzeba było stosować wylewkę.
6) trzeba rzeczywiście znać co do centymetra wszystkie przejścia przez płytę przed jej budową bo potem nie ma jak tego zrobi. Teraz właśnie muszę doprowadzić gaz do domu i będę musiał wejść przez ścianę a nie fundament.
Generalnie nikomu nie polecam tego systemu - chyba, że jest fanem prądu albo tzw. ekologiem. I do tego ma nadmiar pieniędzy.
Henmay.

----------


## henmay

Jestem użytkownikiem Legalettu od 8 lat. Dom ma 210 m2 z tego 120 m2 na dole, grzane przez Legalett. Na górze są grzejniki elektryczne 3 x 2 kW. Nie mam gazu. Wszystko jest na prąd. Korzystam z II taryfy do grzania. Ściany są z Porothermu 30cm+wełna mineralna 12 cm. Okna firmy M&S o izolacyjności K<0,3 
Trudno pisać tu o zaletach tego systemu bo jest ich mało. 
Zalety to ciepła i równa podłoga - i tyle.
Wady : 
1) koszmarnie drogi system w eksploatacji. Rocznie wydaje na prąd ok. 11.000 zł. Przy czym normalnie latem wydaję ok. 180 zł miesięcznie na gotowanie i grzanie wody - zakładam, że są to stałe koszty użytkowania miesięcznego. Reszta to właśnie ogrzewanie domu. Od lat zużywam mniej więcej tyle samo prądu na I i II taryfie rocznie. A temperatury w domu nie sa wcale zbyt wysokie 18 - 19 stopni zimą. Więcej mam tylko jak uruchomię kominek.
2) słaby czas reakcji na spadek temperatury na zewnątrz. Wtedy też ratuję się kominkiem.
3) stały i uciążliwy szum wentylatorów nocą. Może komuś to nie przeszkadza ale mnie - tak.
4) jak zamontowałem Legalett to zrezygnowałem z niektórych kominów (bo po co!) i teraz, jak planuję założyć normalne C.O. z piecem na gaz to muszę kombinować jak je teraz wybudować.
5) płyta Legalett miała być gładka i równa - nieprawda. Jak kładłem terakotę to okazało się, że na środku jest 4 cm niżej niż na brzegach. No i trzeba było stosować wylewkę.
6) trzeba rzeczywiście znać co do centymetra wszystkie przejścia przez płytę przed jej budową bo potem nie ma jak tego zrobi. Teraz właśnie muszę doprowadzić gaz do domu i będę musiał wejść przez ścianę a nie fundament.
Generalnie nikomu nie polecam tego systemu - chyba, że jest fanem prądu albo tzw. ekologiem. I do tego ma nadmiar pieniędzy.
Henmay.

----------


## tomek131

A jak trafiłeś na to forum  i co cię skłoniło do napisania tego postu.

----------


## MCB

Na pierwszy rzut oka widać, że grzanie prądem Twojego domu to nieporozumienie.
Jakie masz wyliczone zapotrzebowanie?

----------


## coulignon

to nie płyta i system ogrzewania jest problemem tylko to co jest nad nim czyli dom. Najbardziej cudowny system nie pomoze jak dom dziurawy. Legallet nie produkuje prądu. Rachunki za gaz będziesz miał równie wysokie. Zamiast c.o. na gaz  zrób audyt energetyczny, badanie kamerą termowizyjną i termomodernizację domu. Inaczej wydasz pieniadze bez sensu.

----------


## MCB

Sam mam Legalett, ale postaram się być obiektywny  :smile: 

Po kolei punktami.

1) Koszty są bezdyskusyjne. Dziwi mnie trochę stosunek I do II taryfy. U mnie wynosi on 0.16.
Omawiany dom ma bardzo duże zapotrzebowanie energetyczne.

2) Dom gwałtownie reaguje na spadki temperatury zewnętrznej co oznacza słabą kumulacyjność/izolację. Ciepło musi nieźle i szybko uciekać.

3) Bez dyskusji.

4) Przemyśł zastosowanie rury łączącej w sobie czerpnię powietrza do spalania z przewodem odprowadzającym spaliny. Nie wiem jak takie coś się nazywa, ale to częste rozwiązanie w nowoczesnych kotłach. Wyprowadza to się przez ścianę.

5) Kierownik budowy dał ciała. U mnie by to nie przeszło. Sam skontrolowałem pomiary. Maksymalna odchyłka 3mm. Nasuwa mi się analogia z systemami informatycznymi: "klient ma taki na jaki zasłużył"
Świadczy to też oczywiscie o rzetelności firmy realizującej projekt.

6) Sam to opisywałem jako pewnego rodzaju wadę. Ja miałem nie licząc etapu projektowania tylko 1,2 dni na ostateczne decyzje. Alternatywą jest typowa wielomiesięczna budowa typu: dziś jedna ekipa robi fundament, jutro kolejna wchodzi ze słowami "będziem kuć".

----------


## MCB

> Rachunki za gaz będziesz miał równie wysokie.


Powinny byc niższe jako że cena gazu mniejsza.
W sytuacji gdy w domu nie było gazu trzeba do ogólnego bilansu doliczyć kilkaset złotych rocznie opłaty stałej.

Także sugeruję audyt energetyczny. Oszczędności mogą być gdzie indziej.

----------


## perm

Teraz może trochę na temat kosztów. Średnia cena fundamentu płytowego Legalett oferowana klientom wynosi około 500 - 600 zł za 1m2. Czy to dużo czy to mało. Robiąc fundament samemu i płacąc tylko za materiały zapłacimy za 1m2 około 200 zł. Będzie to fundament na jakimś tanim (podobnie jak w legalett) styropianie. Przy XPS cena wzrośnie do ok 250 zł za 1m2. Do tego trzeba doliczyć system ogrzewania. Równowaznymi dla Legalett i funkcjonalnie (z tym wyjątkiem że kable nie hałasują) i ze względu na wykorzystanie takiego samego źródła energii (elektryczność) jak i akumulacyjności płyty a w związku z tym II taryfy są elektryczne kable grzejne. Ich koszt dla domu 100 m2 to ok 5 tyś zł. Podraża to koszt płyty o jakies 50 zł za 1m2. Na wykonanie płyty bez trudu znajdziemy ekipę za 10 tyś. Daje to funkcjonalnie i jakościowo identyczną jak w Legalett płytę za kwotę 350 zł/m2. Płyta taka niezależnie od ekipy powstanie w maksymalnie tydzień bo roboty przy tym tyle co nic. Przy domu 100m2 różnica w stosunku do Legalett to od 15 do 25 tyś zł. Przy 200m2 to już 30 - 50 tyś Akurat wystarczy np na okna czy nawet mniejszy dach. Do tego nie bedziemy musieli martwić się o dogrzanie małych pomieszczeń czy o uszczelnianie agregatów albo o szum powietrza w rurkach. Inne firmy specjalizujące się w fundamentach płytowych mają średnie ceny na poziomie 350 - 400 zł za 1m2. Jest ich trochę. Wszystkie robią szybko, kompleksowo i daja gwarancję. Żadna nie stosuje tandetnego styropianu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Brak możliwości współpracy z pompą ciepła. Na stronach L napisane jest że można stosować PC z Legaletem.
> Poprosiłem aby ponownie skontaktował się z Legaletem i zapytał czy ktoś w Polsce  ma pompę ciepła zintegrowaną z L od jakiego czasu i jak się to sprawuje.
> Ale perm *ponownie odmówił*.


Dać się da... 
Tylko wskaż mi pompę, która ekonomicznie pracuje w zakresie 45-70*C, bo do takiej temp powinno grzać się powietrze w L.

----------


## perm

> Dać się da... 
> Tylko wskaż mi pompę, która ekonomicznie pracuje w zakresie 45-70*C, bo do takiej temp powinno grzać się powietrze w L.


Rozmowa z tym człowiekiem nie ma sensu. Racjonalnej odpowiedzi nie uzyskasz. Jedyne co osiągniesz to to że zacznie cię oskarżać o trollowanie. Żałosne to.

----------


## coulignon

> Powinny byc niższe jako że cena gazu mniejsza.
> W sytuacji gdy w domu nie było gazu trzeba do ogólnego bilansu doliczyć kilkaset złotych rocznie opłaty stałej.
> 
> Także sugeruję audyt energetyczny. Oszczędności mogą być gdzie indziej.


 Róźnica około 30% w cenie kwh energii cieplnej. Doliczając abonament oraz koszt inwestycji w gaz, persaldo wyjdzie tyle samo lub drożej.

----------


## perm

> nie jestem pewien, ale chyba EURO code ustala odksztalcenie pod plyta, i wydaje sie ze po 50 latach przy przy okreslonym obciazeniu ma byc do 2%
> musialbym sprawdzic
> EURO code obowiazuje w Polsce


Jakoś wcześniej umknęło mojej uwadze. Mógłbyś to sprawdzić?

----------


## pawgar

> BNIe znoszę jak naganiają w twoim stylu-po co ma dzwonić do Legalett (...) Po co o tym pisać i wciskać takie głupoty.Legallet to system wysokotemperaturowy i pompa ciepła się do niego zwyczajnie nie nadaje.


Zaśmiecasz kolejny wątek zamiast próbować znaleźć odpowiedź na pytanie.

Zgłosiłem do moderacji



> Znowu problem z wątku o Legalecie.
> Użytkownik w kolejnym wątku troluje. Na stronie firmy L jest informacja, że system wspłpracuje z PC natomiast  jeden użytkownik dalej twierdzi "Po co o tym pisać i wciskać takie głupoty.Legallet to system wysokotemperaturowy i pompa ciepła się do niego zwyczajnie nie nadaje."
> Murator ma być poradnikiem. Takie wypowiedzi mącą wątek. Osobiście nie wiem czy się nadaje, czy się nienadaje ale, o tym powinien wypowiedzieć się producent albu użytkownicy a nie osoba, która nie ma Legaletu, mieć go nie chce, ZWERYFIKOWAĆ informacji na ten temat także nie. Pozdrawiam pawgar"

----------


## tomek131

CO dałeś do moderacji ? To ,że Legalett jest systemem wysokotemperaturowym? Jest czy nie?????? CZy pompy ciepła wspołpracują dobrze z wysokotemperaturowymi systemami ? No współpracują dobrze czy nie??

----------


## jasiek71

tomek131

jeżeli pompa P-P daje radę w ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym to tak samo da radę tutaj...

----------


## MCB

Kiedy ostatnio widziałem elektryka z L. to powiedział mi, że właśnie był u klienta z PC.
Wg niego to działa. Na ile opłacalnie (COP) to nie wiem bo nie drążyłem tematu.
Dla tomka131 mam radę żeby zamiast pisać kategoryczne sądy najpierw sprawdził fakty.

----------


## pawgar

> CO dałeś do moderacji naganiaczu ? 
> Rzygać się chce na to naganiactwo.


Proszę mnie nie obrażać, cytowanego posta także zgłosiłem do admina.
Więcej kultury.

Dla mnie zarówno ty Tomku131 jak i Perm nie jesteście osobami, które potrafią rozmawiać i brać udziału w dyskusji.
Na stronie Legaletu jest informacja, że ogrzewanie to współpracuje z PC. Z drugiej strony mam ciebie czyli prywatną osobę , która któryś raz powtarza 
 że się to nie nadaje. Nie wiem nic na temat ogrzewania domu PC i wobec takiej sytuacji mam dwa różne stanowiska.
*Mam słowo przeciwko słowu. Co zrobić?* Chcąc być obiektywnym proszę aby użytkownik forum zanim kolejny raz powieli swoją niesprawdzoną wypowiedź, zadzwonił do Legaletu czyli firmy, która taką wypowiedź na swoje stronie napisała i aby dowiedział się u Źródła jak to jest z tą pompą.
Jako odpowiedź od użytkownika forum dowiaduję się, że jestem naganiaczem i nigdzie nie zadzwoni.

Tak nie prowadzi się dyskusji. Uważam, że wielokrotnie rozpisując się na jakiś temat, należało by choćby dla przyzwoitości zadzwonić do firmy i *zapytać, czy ktokolwiek w Polsce ma PC podłączoną do Legaletu, od ilu, jężeli tak to jaką, od ilu lat i prośba o kontakt do tej osoby aby uzyskać informację jak to działa*.
Jeżeli nikt nie ma, lub ktoś ma ale jest niezadowolony to taka informacja powinna być na stronie Legaletu. Ewentualnie powinni napisać sprostowanie, lub usunąć fałszywe treści ze swojej strony. Zresztą takie sytuacje reguluje prawo.  Jest Urząd Ochrony Konkurencji i Kosumentów w którym
można zgłosić nieuczciwe praktyki firmy. 

Jeżeli macie rację, zadzwońcie do firmy Legalet i poproście aby usunęli wpisy o PC.
Jeżeli nie macie racji, przestańcie wypisywać głupoty
*ale najpierw zadzwońcie, naiszcie do firmy i sprawdźcie dlaczego tak a nie inaczej napisali*.

Powtarzanie jak mantry niepotwierdzonych informacji sprawia, że to Was można postrzegać jako naganiaczy.

Proszę jedynie o rzetelność. 
Ja postawiłem kanadyjczyka. Różne o nim krążyły "legendy" ale zanim to zrobiłem, zadzwoniłem do firmy (lokalna firma) spytałem o wątpliwe kwestie a potem  poprosiłem o namiary osoby, która w takim domu mieszka aby z nią porozmawiać co jest faktem a co mitem w kanadyjczyku.

Mojej dyskusji nie rozpoczynałem od wchodzenia na forum na forum budownictwa drewnianego i nie opisywałem jaki to kanadyjczyk jest do bani!
Po wizycie o kogoś w kanadyjczyku miałem kilka REwizyt, czyli kilka osób także i mnie odwiedziło wypytując jak się mieszka w kanadyjczyku co i jak jest zrobione.
Przez takie osoby jak Wy, krążą różne dziwne niesprawdzone informacje o różnych technologiach.

Kurcze ludzie.
Macie problem Nie akceptujecie, że komuś może się podobać legalett. Jeżeli komuś się podoba to na pewno jest naganiaczem.
Swego czasu byłem u Pdurysa na budowie. On ma Preafe (czy jakoś tak) czyli wielką płytę, ja mam drewniaka. On zasila swój dom gazem, ja prądem. 
On ma inteligentny budynek, ja mam uproszczoną instalację elektryczną. Jedynie co nas łączyło to obydwaj postawiliśmy to na Legalecie. Porozmawialiśmy, pokazaliśmy co u którego jak jest rozwiązane. Podyskutowaliśmy. Było bardzo miło. Nikt nikogo nie obrażał, że przepłacił, za ściany, że pokrycie dachowe ma do Bani, że mieszka w bunkrze czy ze chałupa zaraz mu się spali. 
Uważam, że z wami nie było by to możliwe i że każde odstępstwo od waszego toku myślenia świadczy o debiliźmie drugiej osoby i/lub o naganiactwie.
Uważam, że takie postawy jak wasze trzeba eliminować z forum jako przeszkadzające w normalnej dyskusji i dialogu.

Z uwagi na powyższe zgłosiłem wasze posty do moderatora.

----------


## perm

I taka to o Legalett "dyskusja". Pomówienia, rozpaczliwe próby zamknięcia innym ust, kompletny brak argumentów. 
Ja opieram się na faktach które każdy może sprawdzić. Nie wierzysz w moją wycenę płyty? Zadzwoń, popytaj dojdziesz do takich samych wniosków. Nie wiesz jak to jest z tym EPS 100? Zadzwoń do producentów takiego styro, usłyszysz to co ja. Nikt lepiej od nich nie wie czy takie coś się pod płytę nadaje a napewno nie wiedzą tego w legalett. Zobacz w tabelce którą zamieściłem jaką izolację mozna zastosować w Niemczech i porównaj do tego co oferuje Legalett. Nic to nie kosztuje. Nie ufasz w halasujace wentylatory w płytach Legalett? Poczytaj w wątku o Legalett opinie użytkowników. O niedogrzanych małych pomieszczeniach informuje sam Legalett. Wszystko mozna sprawdzić. Tego co wypisuje ten wyżej sprawdzić nie sposób bo tam nie ma nic o rozwiązaniach technicznych, zadnej próby wyjasnienia tylko rozpaczliwe próby odebrania innym głosu.

----------


## perm

Zgłosiłem pawgara do moderatora. Po raz kolejny zresztą. Nie może być tak że wypowiada sie taki nie w sprawie tylko pomawiając innych użytkowników. Jak to forum by wyglądało gdyby takie osobniki nie dopuszczały innych do głosu.

----------


## perm

Po telefonie do Legalett wiem już co klient może usłyszeć. EPS 100 nadaje się w większości przypadków, nie ma co przepłacać za droższe styro ale jak ktoś chce to nie ma problemu. Wyceny robione są indywidualnie ale mozna pobieżnie przyjąć 600 zł/m2 jako cenę gotowego fundamentu (długo trwało zanim ktoś tam z siebie taką kwote wydusił). Małe pomieszczenia trzeba dogrzewać. Jak małe tego nie podano. Jako ogrzewanie mozna zastosować dowolny system a więc również wodny z PC. Pompy ciepła do Legalett powietrznego raczej nie polecają ale da się zastosować. Na ile to będzie wydajne odpowiedzi nie było, Zamiast tego podano że mieli klientów którym PC zamontowano i nie ma reklamacji. Hałas się czasem zdarza ale to kwestie indywidualne i oni potrafią temu zaradzić.

W sumie nic nowego. Potwierdza się wszystko co pisałem do tej pory.

----------


## tomek131

To fajna rozmowa.Dopełnia ona obrazu zwyczajnego wyciągania kasy z dorobioną ideologią-coś jak domokrążcy sprzedający odkurzacze z paroma pokazanymi sztuczkami po 7tys zł.Identycznie wręcz bym powiedział.

Jeszcze ,coś o styro dla zaintersowanych, napisał to nasz Adam mk:

W obiegu są różne styropiany.
Producenci prześcigają się w wykazywaniu o ile i w którą stronę różnią się na gorsze wytwory konkurencji…
Są styropiany białe, szare, w kropki (dalmatyńczyki), ciapki itp.
Ale…
Tak naprawdę – to są tylko dwie grupy styropianów.
EPS i XPS
Jak się w nie wpatrzeć, to EPS składa się z bardzo wielu drobnych kuleczek ciasno sprasowanych i sklejonych do kupy.
XPS za to jest JEDNĄ wielką kuleczką!
W efekcie – JEST ogromna różnica w ich zachowaniu się w różnych miejscach domu.

We wszelkich tabelach podano, że nasiąkliwość styropianu to około 4% i raczej mniej niż więcej.
Jeżeli kawałek EPS (ten zlepek) zanurzymy w wodzie, obciążymy oraz zostawimy na dłuższy czas, to okazuje się, że tak potrafi naciągnąć tą wodą, ze w niej prawie tonie!
- To CO z tą tabelową nasiąkliwością?
Ano nic! Nie zmienia się…
Woda po prostu wypełnia przestrzeń pomiędzy tymi małymi kuleczkami.
Styropian (kuleczki) dalej jest SUCHY, ale PŁYTA EPS jest MOKRA.
Ponieważ XPS to jedna wielka kulka – woda nie bardzo ma GDZIE się w nim mieścić.
PŁYTY XPS SĄ ZAWSZE SUCHE.
Są też droższe…


Ode mnie :
Sprzedajcie te domki ja wam dobrze radzę póki czas.Wprawdzie budując z Pref-budem czy Abakonem na Legalett ( i Praefie w szczególności )ciężko będzie taki domek sprzedać (grzany prądem i sciany z jakiś płyt) za więcej jak 50% tego co przed chwilą zapłaciliście ,ale może lepiej uciec póki czas

----------


## Dareckyy

> Ode mnie :
> Sprzedajcie te domki ja wam dobrze radzę póki czas.Wprawdzie budując z Pref-budem czy Abakonem na Legalett ( i Praefie w szczególności )ciężko będzie taki domek sprzedać (grzany prądem i sciany z jakiś płyt) za więcej jak 50% tego co przed chwilą zapłaciliście ,ale może lepiej uciec póki czas



Zachowaj swoje gówniarskie rady dla siebie albo dla kolegów z piaskownicy. Dla mnie jesteś sfrustrowanym gościem, który nie ma nic lepszego do roboty niż siedzenie na forum i wypisywanie bzdur. Przez trzy lata natrzaskałeś prawie 1,5 tyś. postów i nawet nie wbiłeś łopaty pod fundament. Gratuluję efektu. Jedyne co potrafisz to obrażać innych. Natomiast Twoja przyswajalność wiedzy jest na poziomie betonu ...

Do moderatora,
jeśli będziesz usuwał mój post, który zresztą na to zasługuje, to proszę usunąć również powyższą obraźliwą uwagę tomka131. Dziękuję.

----------


## perm

Dajcie spokój. Myśle Tomek że nie ma sensu wytykać nabywcom Legalett i klientom Praefy że popełnili błąd. Po pierwsze: to jest ostatnia rzecz jakiej pewnie sobie życzą więc ich wolę wypadałoby uszanować, a po drugie spora ich część zdecydowała sie na takie rozwiązania świadomie. 
Ja piszę to wszystko o Legalett i nie tylko, po to by inwestor ktory chce postawic dom na płycie mógł podjąć najbardziej racjonalną decyzję. Jeżeli zdecyduje sie na Legalett znając jego lepsze i gorsze strony to jego sprawa. Niestety informacje o tym co warto, czego nie, nie są łatwe do uzyskania a nachalny marketing wcale sprawy nie ułatwia. Myślę że ty masz podobne intencje więc trzymajmy sie tego.

@Dareckyy
To jest własnie efekt takich postów jak pawgara czy wczesniej PiotraO. Ich bezpodstawne oskarżenia, zgłaszanie do moderacji postów tylko dlatego że się z nimi nie zgadzasz, wmawianie innym że są trollami czy bezmyślnymi matołkami. Scyzoryk sie w kieszeni otwiera. Ja też mam czasem ochote palnąć coś soczyście tyle ze to nie ma sensu.

----------


## QBELEK

Gratuluję Perm. Jako założyciel tego wątku trzymasz fason i nie dajesz się ponieść emocjom.
 Nie mniej nie będę się tu udzielał, ponieważ moim zdaniem wątek nie jest adresowany do użytkowników systemu legalett. 
Jeśli reszta to zrozumie znikną niepotrzebne awantury i straszenie moderacją.

----------


## perm

> Gratuluję Perm. Jako założyciel tego wątku trzymasz fason i nie dajesz się ponieść emocjom.
> Nie mniej nie będę się tu udzielał, ponieważ moim zdaniem wątek nie jest adresowany do użytkowników systemu legalett. 
> Jeśli reszta to zrozumie znikną niepotrzebne awantury i straszenie moderacją.


Miło mi że nareszcie zauwazyłeś że nie jestem jakimś wrogiem Legalett i jego nabywców. Nie rozumiał tego PiotrO i nie rozumie tego pawgar. Legalett jest za co pochwalić ale też można się do paru rzeczy przyczepić jak zresztą pewnie do każdej firmy i wyrobu. Tak jak napisałeś, trzymajmy się zdrowego rozsądku i nie dajmy ponosić emocjom. Mimo wszystko dzieki PiotrowiO zacząłem drążyć temat EPS więc chyba powinienm byc mu wdzięczny?  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

Chyba wspólnie zaczęliśmy o EPS i ja też mu jestem wdzięczny,bo przynajmniej wiem (dzięki temu co sprawdziłeś),że na tym chałupy się postawić nie da
Noi Dareckyy dzięki temu,że przed budową natrzaskam ze 2tys postów nie popełnie takich głupot jak Legalett (dodatkowo na EPS100) Praefa itp.Dzięki temu nie dam się naciągnąć na domek z Legalett i ścianami z płyt ,który po postawieniu ma realną wartość odsprzedaży na poziomie max 60% tego co bym zapłacił

----------


## perm

> Chyba wspólnie zaczęliśmy o EPS i ja też mu jestem wdzięczny,bo przynajmniej wiem (dzięki temu co sprawdziłeś),że na tym chałupy się postawić nie da
> Noi Dareckyy dzięki temu,że przed budową natrzaskam ze 2tys postów nie popełnie takich głupot jak Legalett (dodatkowo na EPS100) Praefa itp.Dzięki temu nie dam się naciągnąć na domek z Legalett i ścianami z płyt ,który po postawieniu ma realną wartość odsprzedaży na poziomie max 60% tego co bym zapłacił


Raczej ty pierwszy. ja tylko sięgnąłem głębiej  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

> Dzięki temu nie dam się naciągnąć na domek z Legalett i ścianami z płyt ,który po postawieniu ma realną wartość odsprzedaży na poziomie *max 60%* tego co bym zapłacił


A to jak policzyłeś?

----------


## perm

> A to jak policzyłeś?


Chcesz się bić?  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

po prostu ciekawym. Bo ja myślę że jak ktos nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej to potem weźmie za domek tylko 20% tego co wydał. Myle sie?? Niemożliwe...

----------


## perm

Teraz może trochę na temat dokumentów ktore podpisuje nabywca systemu Legalett. 
W umowie zawarte jest kiedy wygasa gwarancja na wady płyty fundamentowej i jest to 30 lat. Niestety dalej jest zastrzeżenie że dla "osprzętu" jest gwarancja tylko 2 letnia. Co to jest ten "osprzęt" nie wyszczególniono, co jest zapewne bardzo dla Legalett wygodnym rozwiązaniem. Można pod to pojęcie podciągnąć tak naprawdę wszystko. Dwa lata dla kogos kto buduje sie trochę dłuzej może oznaczać ze gwarancja wygasnie zanim inwestor wprowadzi sie do domu. Trzeba też pamiętać że na początku system ogrzewania płyty będzie wykorzystywany bardzo intensywnie ze względu na konieczność odparowania wilgoci technologicznej z płyty. Dwa lata a potem martw się sam. Kuriozum!
W umowie jest też wyszczególnienie prac do wykonania ktorych zobowiązuje sie Legalett. To również powinno potencjalnych nabywców zainteresować. Otóż wg tej listy nie stanowi płyty fundamentowej a więc nie jest objęta 30 letnią gwarancją "podbudowa" tejże płyty. Może nie byłoby to dziwne gdyby nie fakt że do tej podbudowy Legalett zalicza również izolację termiczną. Ona wg tej umowy nie ma żadnej gwarancji!!! Nie ma również w umowie słowa na temat tego jaki rodzaj izolacji zostanie zastosowany a w końcu nie tyczą sie jej żadne z certyfikatów zamieszczonych na stronie przez Legalett. Jest tylko bardzo enigmatyczne stwierdzenie o izolacji 20 cm grubości i o elementach brzegowych również bez jakichkolwiek szczegółów. Tak jak kiedyś żartem napisałem, gdyby Legalett do izolacji pod płytą zastosował zużyte waciki to wg tej umowy klient nie mógłby ich reklamować. Być może rodzaj izolacji jest objęty jakims załącznikiem którego w zamieszczonej na stronie umowie nie ma. Może ktoryś z nabywców legalett taka informację poda.

----------


## perm

Chciałem jeszcze raz przypomnieć że koszty ogrzewania z takim upodobaniem podawane przez niektórych uzytkowników? Legalett nijak sie maja do tego że dom stoi na płycie fundamentowej Legalett. Są efektem ocieplenia ścian, stropu/dachu i ciepłych okien. Zależą równiez od powierzchni domu. Im ten mniejszy tym koszty ogrzewania niższe. Koszty ogrzewania nie zależą od producenta czy wykonawcy płyty fundamentowej.

----------


## bogeyman

Witam wszystkich,

Jako, że znalazłem ten oto wątek i sam jestem użytkownikiem tego systemu od dwóch lat, chciałem podzielić się swoimi przemyśleniami na ten temat.

Generalnie mieszkam w małym domku parterowym (100m2 pow. użytkowej). Skusiłem się na tego typu budowę  ze względu na brak czasu. Nie mieliśmy gdzie mieszkać, dziecko było w drodze, kończyliśmy studia, rozpoczynaliśmy prace itd i trzeba było podjąć jakieś kroki. Jako, ze byłem w posiadaniu małej działeczki postanowiliśmy budować. Początkowo oczywiście brałem pod uwagę system tradycyjny jednak pewnego dnia natrafiłem na wielką reklamę która brzmiała ("...tradycyjny dom w 3 miesiące...")  :wink:  Oczywiście skuszony terminem podanym w owej reklamie zacząłem drążyć temat. Oczywiście z braku czasu nie podrążyłem wystarczająco głęboko. Okazało się, ze firma ma wolne terminy, wybraliśmy projekt i zaczęliśmy załatwiać wszystkie formalności. Budowa ruszyła i tutaj nadmienie, ze dla nas jako niemających zbyt wiele czasu nie była to najgorsza opcja gdyż wszystko poszło w miarę sprawnie. Po niecałym roku mieszkaliśmy...i zaczęliśmy używać legalettu.

Moje uwagi po dwóch latach są następujące:
1) Szum Szum i jeszcze raz szum, który jak dla mnie dyskwalifikuje ten system. Juz tu stawałem na głowie, zeby to wszystko powygłuszać i nie ma opcji. Słychać szum krążącego powietrza i koniec. Drażni mnie to i czuję sie troche oszukany gdyż w materiałach reklamowych system ten opisywany jest jako praktycznie bezszelestny  :sad: 

2) Nierównomiernie ogrzana podłoga. Owszem na większości powierzchni jest ok ale jest wiele miejsc totalnie zimnych.

3) Kwestia styropianu   - oczywiście mogę mieć zal tylko do siebie, ze nie podowiadywałem sie wiecej ale jak juz było poruszane w tym wątku mam wątpliwości co do niego. Martwi mnie kwestia trwałości całego tego ustrojstwa.

4) Kwestia kosztów - tutaj akurat nie ma tragedii gdyż za cały okrągły rok płacę za prąd ok 3300zł (ogrzewanie i "życie") Jednak zimą temparatury mamy niskie (max 19st) i dogrzewamy kominkiem od czasu do czasu. 

Podsumowując, jak ktoś ma dużo kasy i chce szybko wybudować to ok . Jednak z czasem widzę, ze tradycyjny dom na ławach z porządną izolacją i tradycyjnym systemem ogrzewania byłby lepszy. Pomijam koszty budowy bo na pewno przepłaciliśmy tutaj nie ma dwóch zdań ale powiedzmy, ze była to cena za minimalizację załatwiania spraw związanych z budową. Najbardziej denerwuje mnie jednak ten szum podczas pracy ogrzewania i świadomość, ze dom za który zapłaciłem ciężkie pieniądze (kredyt i te sprawy) stoi na jakimś byle jakim styropianie i w sumie to nie wiem jak to wszystko będzie wyglądać za powiedzmy 30 lat (a przecież 30 lat to jest wcale aż tak długo). 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budowniczych  :smile:

----------


## tomatrix

Witam
Dawno nie pisalem a nawet moze nigdy :smile: . Widze ze tamat przygasl. Z zainteresowaniem czytam posty perma i maja swoja logike. Planuje powoli budowe domu i po wizycie u kolegi ktory uzytkuje legalett postanowilem troche poczytac. Kolega uzytkuje 190m2 dom i podzielil sie wrazeniami:
- ogolnie stwierdzil ze uzycie do legarett pradu zamiast wody (ogrzewanej gazem) mogloby sie oplacac. Inwestycja w piec gazowy itd byla kosztowna. Powstalby tylko problem ogrzewnia wody (moze solary).
- o szumie nic nie wspominal
-  istotnie male pomieszczenia mialy zamontowane normalne grzejniki
- po wstawieniu drzwi zauwazyl ze trudniej utrzymac rowna temperature w calym domu

Jesli ktos ma sprawdzonych wykonawcow plyt fundamentowych w okolicy Bydgoszczy to prosze podeslac na priv...tomatrix(at)o2.pl. Najlepiej plyta fundamentowa i dodane ogrzewanie wodne (z gazu).

----------


## bonifacy1

Przeczytałem i jestem ... zniesmaczony. Mieszkam od czerwca 2009 w parterówce z legalletem i jestem ... zadowolony. Jedno najważniejsze w całej tej kłótni - prąd to najdroższe "paliwo" i jak cię nie stać, lubisz smród i bród to kup węgiel albo pal PETami.  Jak czytam, ze ktoś wygrzewa fundament 5 - 7 dni non stop to ... w glowie mi sie nie mieści.  To tak jak jechać na wakacje i zostawić włączone światło w domu bo akurat ... w nocy wrócimy. Rozumiem, że wszyscy tutejsi forumowicze (od legalletu) mają wymiennik powietrza w kominku. Chętnie posłucham i też podzielę się info.

----------


## perm

> Przeczytałem i jestem ... zniesmaczony. Mieszkam od czerwca 2009 w parterówce z legalletem i jestem ... zadowolony. Jedno najważniejsze w całej tej kłótni - prąd to najdroższe "paliwo" i jak cię nie stać, lubisz smród i bród to kup węgiel albo pal PETami.  Jak czytam, ze ktoś wygrzewa fundament 5 - 7 dni non stop to ... w glowie mi sie nie mieści.  To tak jak jechać na wakacje i zostawić włączone światło w domu bo akurat ... w nocy wrócimy. Rozumiem, że wszyscy tutejsi forumowicze (od legalletu) mają wymiennik powietrza w kominku. Chętnie posłucham i też podzielę się info.


To u ciebie w kanałach Legalett zalęgły się myszy? Tak jakoś słyszałem tylko nie wiem czy myszy, czy karaluchy.

----------


## coulignon

Karaluchi i szczury się zalegają. Tak twierdzi wiekszość uzytkowników Legalletu mających w dorobku jeden post na forum muratora.

----------


## perm

> Karaluchi i szczury się zalegają. Tak twierdzi wiekszość uzytkowników Legalletu mających w dorobku jeden post na forum muratora.


Niezwykły to użytkownik, bo czekał z inauguracją werbalną 10 lat. Widocznie te biegające po kanałach stworzonka bardzo mu dogryzły.

----------


## ohara

Obiecałam kiedyś, że pomieszkam i też podzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami. 
A więc podam suche fakty bo nie chce mi się dyskutować bo nie ma co gdybać tylko korzystać jak się ma z czego  :wink: 
No więc przypomnę, że mam domek z półbala. Temperatura zimą ustalona już na stale na termostatach około 21.7 stopni. Parter z poddaszem użytkowym zabudowa około 11m na 9m albo więcej - nie chce mi się sprawdzać ;P W każdym bądź razie prosty domek w kształcie prostokąta z dachem dwuspadowym bez udziwnień. 
Mieszkamy jakoś tak od jesieni 2012. Palimy pelletem. Piec kostrzewa minibio (chyba taka to nazwa) ten mniejszej mocy. Z reguły włączamy piec na koniec października a wyłączamy w marcu. W trym okresie poza ogrzewaniem grzejemy też wodę bo w pozostałych miesiącach grzeją wodę kolektory. Kolektory grzeją też płytę od marca włącznie bo już jest wystarczająca ilość słońca. Przez okres kiedy włączony jest piec spalamy około 2,5 tony pelletu x 730 zł (ostatniej jesieni za tyle kupiliśmy)=  1825zł, + 50zł transport. 
Legalletu nie słyszymy - śpimy głowami około 20 cm od jednostki w podłodze - może mam twardy sen bo nie słyszę. Ale za to słyszę piec z kotłowni gdy się uruchamia i gaśnie mimo że odległy jest od łóżka o około 10m (po przekątnej domu na jednym końcu przekątnej jest kotłownia a na drugim końcu jest sypialnia). Ale cieszę się, że słyszę ten piec bo czasami mąż zagapi się i nie sprawdzi opału i załącza się alarm ;D 
Zauważyliśmy stałe podwyższone zużycie prądu w okresach grzewczych - najwidoczniej to zużywa legallet i kosztuje różnie zależnie od mrozów ale średnio na miesiące  grzewcze wychodzi dodatkowo 80zł za sam prąd. Więc wliczam to w koszty ogrzewania za około 5 mieś, no można policzyć za 6 mieś to jest w sumie 480zł więc w sumie za ogrzewanie domu i ciepłej wody za okres grzewczy wydajemy 2355zł. Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czy to dużo czy mało za niecałe 200m2 po podłodze - sami sobie już to określcie według własnych portfeli. Aha - i co ważne, póki co na poddaszu nie mamy jeszcze grzejników i legalett grzeje cały dom do ustalonej temperatury ale właśnie kończymy meblowanie poddasza i zabudowy ścianek więc na drugi rok będą musiały być tam zamontowane grzejniki bo ciepło nie będzie mogło dotrzeć z parteru. Podejrzewam, że nie zmieni się zużycie pelletu a spadnie długość pracy legalletu bo nie będzie musiał ogrzewać tak dużej kubatury a więc spadną opłaty za prąd - co zawsze jest mile widziane  :wink:  
Co do ciepłoty podłogi - muszę się przyznać że lubię gdy są mrozy bo to tak miło chodzić po grzejniczku  :smile:  A tak to podłoga jest letnia i tyle - w moim odczuciu oczywiście. 
Myślę że dla niektórych osób ważna będzie informacja, że najmniejszym pomieszczeniem mieszkalnym otoczonym ścianami jakie mamy w naszym domku to łazienka około 11m2 i tam zainstalowany jest grzejnik, który się włącza sporadycznie bo jednak wolę wychodzić spod prysznica na ciepłą posadzkę. W łazience jest temperatura ustawiona około 23 stopni ale przeważnie po kąpieli pierwszego członka rodziny już wskakuje wyżej i przekracza 24 stopnie (główny członek rodziny kąpie się w dużo wyższej temperaturze wody niż pozostali członkowie i pewnie dlatego tak szybko rośnie temperatura w łazience...).
Co do gryzoni i karaluchów - żadnych nie odnotowaliśmy jeszcze ale ogólnie nie należymy do brudasów więc jak ktoś nie sprząta w domu to niech się nie dziwi, że mu się co lęgnie  :big tongue: 
Około dwa lata temu odkopaliśmy ściany płyty i wsadziliśmy tam szczątki styropianu pozostałego po budowie bo śmieciarze chcieli od nas 20zł za worek za jego utylizacje więc niech spadają... No i po odkopaniu okazało się że nie ma norek gryzoni przy płycie więc tam nie siedzą a ogólnie mamy norniczki malutkie (wilekości kciuka), wyglądają jak mini kreciki na działce i są pod ochroną ale jakoś wolą kompostownik po przeciwnej stronie działki niż styropian - proponowałam im ale nie chciały jeść - chyba są dość wybredne - no cóż....
To chyba byłoby na tyle. Dodam jeszcze, że posiadamy kominek ale póki co, jest używany od święta dla zrobienia klimaciku - przyznam, że jest niepotrzebny ale tak pięknie wygląda a wiadomo, czego się nie robi dla wyglądu - w końcu wszystkie wykończenia w domu robi się dla oka i z estetyki a nie z konieczności więc się nie czepiajcie - jedni robią sobie facjatki i okrągłe kolumny a ja sobie zrobiłam kominek...

----------


## ohara

Jeszcze zapomniałam dodać, że jeśli miałabym się jeszcze raz budować i wybierać fundament to wybrałabym to samo - dlaczego? powód prosty - okazuje się, że mamy trzy kolektory słoneczne i w sezonie zakrywamy jeden bo mamy nadmiar gorącej wody, ponadto przy działających tylko dwu, nadal dziennie osiągamy temperaturę 96 stopni i po południu kolektory już nie mają co robić. Efektywność nas zaskoczyła. Zatem planujemy jako kolejną inwestycję instalację paneli słonecznych. No a gdy je uruchomimy to prąd będzie za free a ciepła woda w podłodze nie będzie w ogóle potrzebna. Wydaje mi się, że całość podwójnej inwestycji czyli ogrzewanie podłogowe od legalettu + panele słoneczne razem nas mniej wyniesie niż innych podłogówka wodna + pompa ciepła. Ale to tylko moje własne wyliczenia - mogę się mylić. 
Tak samo jak legalett również pompy ciepła są przepłacone - znajomy z za zachodniej ścianki miał możliwość*pracować w firmie konstruującej... Marketing, marketing i jeszcze raz marketing. Więc nie ma co strzępić jęzora o cenę. Kiedyś w kolejce w aptece maż stał*za pewnym dziadeczkiem - aptekarz spojrzał na jego receptę i proponuje zamiennik - dużo tańszy lek niż ten na receptę a o tym samym składzie. Dziadunio pyta "a to ten co lekarz przepisał*to droższy? - acha no ale jak droższy to może lepszy. To wezme ten droższy". Śmieszne? ano tak. Badałam kiedyś w labie ilość paracetamolu w różnych tabletkach przeciwbólowych opartych na paracetamolu i co się okazało? wszędzie jest tyle samo ale paracetamol który nazywa się apppaaap (żeby nie było antyreklamy) czy ibbbuppprom są duuużo droższe na rynku niż zwykły paracetamol. No to po co przepłacać?  Bo w czerwonym ładnym opakowaniu? Przecież działa tak samo. A więc czemu firma legalett? bo zamawiasz i dostajesz i się nie martwisz, bo musi działać i nie tracisz czasu na bieganie po innych aptekach za poszukiwaniem tego zwykłego paracetamolu bo i szkoda czasu i fatygi (no chyba, że nie masz kasy to biegasz). Cena jest względna - a produkt wart tyle ile klient jest w stanie za niego zapłacić - prawda absolutna. Ja kupiłam piec za 11k,  moj sąsiad za 4k a ciocia za 2k. Ja kupiłam sobie autko za niecałe 30k, sąsiad za 50k a ciocia za 150k. No i czy to ważne? Inwestujemy w to co nam się w danym momencie podoba. Wystarczy pójść do kościoła i spojrzeć jak dużo dziesiątek lub wyżej ląduje na tacy - a przecież to symbol i  grosz by wystarczył ale co tam.

----------


## emil_kotecki

> Badałam kiedyś w labie ilość paracetamolu w różnych tabletkach przeciwbólowych opartych na paracetamolu i co się okazało? wszędzie jest tyle samo ale paracetamol który nazywa się apppaaap (żeby nie było antyreklamy) czy ibbbuppprom są duuużo droższe na rynku niż zwykły paracetamol.


Zamiast badać wystarczyło przeczytać ilość substancji czynnej na opakowaniu  :smile:  Sorry, za off top.

Poza tym post ciekawy.

----------


## ohara

> Zamiast badać wystarczyło przeczytać ilość substancji czynnej na opakowaniu  Sorry, za off top.
> 
> Poza tym post ciekawy.


To co czytasz na opakowaniu jest dla konsumenta jako "ogólny" zarys. Tu chodzi o prawdziwą zawartość paracetamolu w pewnej zawartości tej substancji. Przecież nie zjadasz  czystego paracetamolu a tabletka to mieszanka substancji - te substancje nie są wyliczane na opakowaniu a prawdziwa zawartość paracetamolu nie jest także opisana. Wiem, że moje wytłumaczenie także jest bardzo ogólne ale nie mogę tu opisywać biofizyki z tym związanej bo pisać trzeba wiele  :smile:  No i nigdzie nie znajdziesz takich informacji w necie  :smile:  Właśnie na tym polega marketing i reklama każdego produktu. Można to odnieść (poniekąd) do różnicy w cemencie dla różnych firm - dlaczego jeden lepszy od drugiego? Na opakowaniu nie przeczytasz - chyba , bo nie orientuje się w tym temacie ale zakładam, że dlatego ludzie mają problem z dobrym doborem gatunku betonu podczas samodzielnego rozrabiania na budowie i zapewne dlatego kupując z gruchy beton B20 legalett mając do wyboru trzy betoniarnie w naszej okolicy, wybrał tę z certyfikowanym wyrobem - a ja za to zapłaciłam więcej. Niedługo będziemy budować garaż i tam wlejemy pewnie jakikolwiek beton  (ale też B20) no bo to tylko garaż.

----------


## ohara

Dla szczególnie zainteresowanych uzupełniam swój post: Dziś rano wyłączyłam piec a temp na piecu trzymają kolektory - okolo 62 stopnie. Jeśli dobrze pójdzie to zamykam dziś sezon grzewczy i włączę piec dopiero w październiku bądź listopadzie  :smile:  Ale to się okaże, na pewno to co dziś się zagrzeje (300l + woda w piecu nie wiem ile) starczy na dwa dni z góry ale jeśli pod rząd będą trzy dni bez słoneczka to na trzeci dzień będzie musiał grzać piec. Taki mniej więcej tryb pamiętam z zeszłego roku ale mogę się mylić o +/- 1 dzień. Hydraulik od Legalletu powiedział, że temp nawet  70 st nie zaszkodzi urządzeniom więc puszczam pompkę od bojlera do pieca samopas - a niech tempka na piecu spokojnie rośnie.
Czyli wada Legaletu to według mnie ograniczona temperatura - bo trzeba kontrolować by temp w obiegu nie była za wysoka. Ale da się przeżyć - słońce świeci więc witamina radości się produkuje (i gorąca woda...). Pozdrowienia  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Badałam kiedyś w labie ilość paracetamolu w różnych tabletkach przeciwbólowych opartych na paracetamolu i co się okazało? wszędzie jest tyle samo ale paracetamol który nazywa się *apppaaap (żeby nie było antyreklamy) czy ibbbuppprom są duuużo droższe na rynku niż zwykły paracetamol*. No to po co przepłacać?  Bo w czerwonym ładnym opakowaniu? Przecież działa tak samo. .


Super, badaleś zawartość paracetamolu w ibupromie ??
Jaki był wynik ?
 :Lol:

----------


## ohara

> ...


Zabawne, wiem   :big grin:

----------


## rigmec

Ja nie mam legalleta (moj brat ma) wiec dla niektorych moja opinia sie nie liczy ale dyskfalifikujacym czynninkiem bylo to, ze jest nienaprawialny. 
Czy jest to wazne? Moj dom to ponad 100 letnia chalupa wybudowana z kamienia do ktorej dobudowuje nowa czesc na tradycyjnym fundamencie. 
Wazne jest to, ze dom stawiam na miejscu wyburzonego "nowszego" domu ktory nie przetrwal proby czasu.
Dlatego buduje dom ktory za kolejne 100 lat ktos wyremontuje bo bedzie pewien, ze fundament po naprawie izolacji pionowej bedzie w 100% sprawny.

----------


## kkwapcio

Ja grzeję już 5 lat i mamy dom na LEGALETT (rury z powietrzem ciepłym).  Dom z poddaszem ocieplony ok 165 m2 pierwszy sezon grzałem tylko do 19 st a potem już 21st
Dom ogrzewany piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym (bufor 300l) za rok za gaz płacę ok 4000-4500 (przy czym jest parę niedoróbek w izolacji poddasza..)
To tak dla zainteresowanych....

----------


## perm

> Ja grzeję już 5 lat i mamy dom na LEGALETT (rury z powietrzem ciepłym).  Dom z poddaszem ocieplony ok 165 m2 pierwszy sezon grzałem tylko do 19 st a potem już 21st
> Dom ogrzewany piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym (bufor 300l) za rok za gaz płacę ok 4000-4500 (przy czym jest parę niedoróbek w izolacji poddasza..)
> To tak dla zainteresowanych....


Ty Kwapcio tylko tym Legalettem żyjesz, nie? Nic innego w domu nie masz, nic cię nie martwi, nie cieszy oprócz Legalettu? Wszystkie posty o Legalett, Co za miłość! Mam nadzieję, że przeczytałeś cały wątek i już wiesz, że można taniej i lepiej?

----------


## Garażowiec

> Ja grzeję już 5 lat i mamy dom na LEGALETT (rury z powietrzem ciepłym).  Dom z poddaszem ocieplony ok 165 m2 pierwszy sezon grzałem tylko do 19 st a potem już 21st
> Dom ogrzewany piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym (bufor 300l) za rok za gaz płacę ok 4000-4500 (przy czym jest parę niedoróbek w izolacji poddasza..)
> To tak dla zainteresowanych....


Ja  grzeję swoją  chałupę  już 6  lat ,  podłogówka  wodna  na parterze  i  kalafiorami na  poddaszu .Dom z  poddaszem 140 m2 .
Dom ogrzewany  pc , cwu  zasobnik  300l   za prąd  rocznie( tzn  sezon  grzewczy) płacę 600-800pln  (przy czym jest parę niedoróbek w izolacji poddasza..)
Jakbym za  ogrzewanie miał płacić  rocznie 4000-4500  to  chyba  bym się pochlastał -To tak dla zainteresowanych...

----------


## Elfir

> Ja grzeję już 5 lat i mamy dom na LEGALETT (rury z powietrzem ciepłym).  Dom z poddaszem ocieplony ok 165 m2 pierwszy sezon grzałem tylko do 19 st a potem już 21st
> Dom ogrzewany piecem gazowym kondensacyjnym (bufor 300l) za rok za gaz płacę ok 4000-4500 (przy czym jest parę niedoróbek w izolacji poddasza..)
> To tak dla zainteresowanych....


O matko!
jesteś pewny, że masz ocieplony dom?

Mam klasyczną podłogówkę na gaz i płacę rocznie za ciut mniejszy metraż 1500zł/rok wraz z wodą do mycia.

----------


## perm

> ...


Parati to firma utworzona prze byłych pracowników Legalett. Raczej ta sama technologia. Gwarancja 10 lat to i tak fikcja. Jak sprawdzisz, co się ze styropianem dzieje? Czy to co widać na krawędziach ma miejsce pod całym domem? Nie do wyegzekwowania. Równie dobrze mogliby ja dawać na 100 lat.

----------


## fotohobby

A teraz pytanie za 100pkt : jakiego styropianu (styroduru) używa Legalett, a jakiego Brinkmann ?

----------


## Pytajnick

Brinkmann xps 300.
Legalett :
LEG210(EPS), XPS lub łączonych w zależności od zaleceń konstruktora ujętych w projekcie konstrukcyjno wykonawczym Legalett lub zamówienia klienta.

----------


## fotohobby

No własnie. Skoro legalet stosuje takie same, lub gorsze materiały na izolacje płyty, to jaki sens  brac pod uwage okres gwarancji na nie ?

----------


## Kaizen

A jak stwierdzić, że EPS/XPS pod plytą nie trzyma deklarowanych parametrów? Sprasował się i nasiąkł wodą, i ma już nie 20cm i lambda 0,033 a [email protected],05?






I drugi filmik, który potwierdza, że XPS nasiąka wodą (choć znacznie mniej, niż EPS).

----------


## Pytajnick

> No własnie. Skoro legalet stosuje takie same, lub gorsze materiały na izolacje płyty, to jaki sens  brac pod uwage okres gwarancji na nie ?


Mnie to rybka, bo zrobiłem sobie fundament, który w razie potrzeby (np wymiany ocieplenia itp) odkopię sobie łopatą bo mam piaseczek  :smile: 
Dawaj te punkty  :wink:

----------

